# Old TV Video Games



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

Contra  - To many a child of the 80s, Contra is considered one of the most cherished video games of all time. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

*b.imagehost.org/t/0193/contra.jpg
Love the game intro music...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
 *b.imagehost.org/t/0193/s.jpg
My fav shakti (power) is "S" Spread Gun *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif 
*b.imagehost.org/t/0193/7d.jpg
and my fav Level is 7: Hangar

*b.imagehost.org/t/0194/2d.jpg
I hate Level 2: Base 1 and Bijali ka jhatka *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


*b.imagehost.org/t/0194/b.jpg
"B" ki shakti..


*b.imagehost.org/t/0194/8g.jpg
Last level 8: Alien's Lair  

I have logged so many hours playing the Contra series, but this one still has my heart.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif

it's a classic and superb game! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
*f.imagehost.org/t/0065/famicom.jpg


Contra 30 Lives - Highlight the number of players, 
and then press 
UP, UP, DOWN, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT, LEFT, RIGHT, B, A, START.


Contra game and music still rocks! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif

Nintendo Player - Contra series


Contra Game Video..
YouTube - ‪Contra (NES) - Part 1 of 2‬&rlm;

some more video games.

Yie Ar Kung-Fu
Adventure Island 
Mario
Lode Runner
Battle city (Tank)
Duck Hunt
Circus Charlie
Ice Climber
Road Fighter
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3


----------



## User Name (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

where Can i get music of contra?


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yeah i just love this game! me and my friends spent countless hours playing this game! It is GREAT!!! and the imp thing is it can run even on the most slow pc unlike latest games like.... u know which !


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

last version i played was contra 9, i luved this game

other favourites were Ninja Gaiden and Kage (This game was friggin awesome, the environment and maneuvers )


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Heyy,, thnx 4 reminding me those days of neverending contra campaigns...
 I wud say this game is more enjoyable than mario...
 i specially liked the "waterfall" stage where players had to progress vertically
  Well, now i think lyk connecting my old console to the TV again to enjoy the game!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> last version i played was contra 9, i luved this game
> 
> other favourites were Ninja Gaiden and Kage (This game was friggin awesome, the environment and maneuvers )


Contra 9?The one released recently was Contra 4.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Contra 9?The one released recently was Contra 4.


Yes, contra 9, I have the cartridge intact.

It was a sci fi version with more grotesque aliens.
the gameplay was diagonal "/// "like this with slant view from top.

much harder than all others (Played 3 other versions)

I was too confused how the hell its 9.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Maybe it is a mod


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe it is a mod


may be

I just googled for some games but couldnt find screenies for them

anyone remember *Goonies ??
*www.gamesetwatch.com/goonies.png

*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

OMG I loved that game but forgot the name.
It had great music.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

*Ice Climber*:
*files.nintendic.com/wii/virtuale-console/iceclimbers/iceclimb.png

*Karateka:
*www.fbesp.org/pix/karateka.gif

Aladdin: (It was the best game, was really pissed at jinie stage)
*www.modojo.com/media/features/154/aladdin.png

TMNT: (I played three versions)
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/nes/teenage_mutant_ninja_turtles_2__the_arcade_game.jpg

Double Dragon:
*farm1.static.flickr.com/189/490705571_a97500c88d.jpg



*


----------



## mediator (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Nice thread, memories resuscitated. Dowload links to ROMS for emulators like mame please?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I still play contra.........on my PSP..........plus so many more.....TMNT, Double Dragon, Contra Force, TANK, Mario, Robocop, ALIENS, Commando, Jungle, Karateka.........I have almost all 8 bit counterparts loaded on to my PSP..........still cherishing my good old days.....


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@Rockstar.......
Man you reminded me of my childhood (even though I'm still not old yet). When I was in UKG (1998 ), my father had bought me a Console and this was the first game which I had ever played. I and my father used play this for hours & hours and really enjoy this game. I still have that Video Game and all the cassettes.

It is also the most cherished game for me even for a child born in 1994 (me).

Since, I had got this computer (2002), I had really forgotten my Console and you reminded me of it. I'm going to attach it with my TV tomorrow and play.

Thanx a lot man Rockstar.....


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Oh CONTRA!!!
It used to be 0n *1-on1* cassettes.....I just loved that game.........Thanks for reminding me...... When played with multiplayer.....I always wanted the blue one.......


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

check this site guys.. : *www.everyvideogame.com/
U can play all da retro games online..


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I will have to find my console now... Yu have dugged up those memories of Contra(I had even found a cheat for it, which included unlimited life), Aladdin, F1-race, Mario, Load runner, Street fighter, Dig-dug, Duck-hunt etc.. 
I remember staying awake nights trying to finish the levels. I and my friends used to collect a lot of cartridges...


----------



## vish786 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> may be
> 
> I just googled for some games but couldnt find screenies for them
> 
> ...



Wah ! this pick refreshed meh memory, I still remember playing it on so called TV video games 



mediator said:


> Nice thread, memories resuscitated. Dowload links to ROMS for emulators like mame please?



donno abt download links, but I had Ninetendo [ dunno what they call ] roms or emulators . if you want them i can search for them .


----------



## hellgate (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

hav Contra 4 in my N95 8GB.still love to play it.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yeah. I played almost all those games again on my mobile using emulators. Its even better if its portable.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

welcome guys 
wow yeh to kahani video games ki thread ban gaya... :
please post more games.....
thanks.... 


@T159 
Goonies!
yaar  yahi game ke baare mein ek din main soch raha tha.... but main uska naam bhool gaya tha.... uska music bada mast tha.... "key" search karna tha.. game mein....thanks..
haha.. Ice Climber,Karateka,Aladdin,Double Dragon.. i played all games in ur list...


@gagandeep 
wow man... tumhare paas abhi bhi video game console hai... 
kool 
enjoy!


more games...

Circus Charlie
*b.imagehost.org/0198/Circus_Charlie.jpg

Battle City
*b.imagehost.org/0198/Battle_City.png

Duck Hunt (original gun gameplay of Duck Hunt on the NES)
*b.imagehost.org/0198/duck_hunt.jpg

online game duck hunt 
duck hunt - the game


Wild Gunman (gun gameplay)
*b.imagehost.org/0198/wild_gunman.png

Bomberman
*b.imagehost.org/0198/Bomberman.gif


Excite Bike
*b.imagehost.org/0198/Excite_Bike.jpg

Mario
*b.imagehost.org/0198/mario.jpg

Street fighter II
*b.imagehost.org/0198/street_fighter_II_snes_1992_ryu_against_guile.jpg

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: The Manhattan Project (i played this version)

*s1.postimage.org/zsfv8ddw/Teenage_Mutant_Ninja_Turtles_III_The_Manhattan_Project_U_201104261829457.png
*s1.postimage.org/zshirpvo/Teenage_Mutant_Ninja_Turtles_III_The_Manhattan_Project_U_201104261830045.png
*s1.postimage.org/zse7p0w4/Teenage_Mutant_Ninja_Turtles_III_The_Manhattan_Project_U_201104261830147.png
*b.imagehost.org/0198/teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-2-the-manhattan-project_3.png


Aladdin 

*s1.postimage.org/zr0lkm2s/Aladdin_Unl_201104261823092.jpg

*s1.postimage.org/zqyy19l0/Aladdin_Unl_201104261823550.jpg

Level Passwords
Enter these codes at the password screen
A=Aladdin
G=Genie
J=Jafar
M=Monkey
P=Princess Jasmine
S=Sultan

A M P S Level 2
G S J M Level 3
M A P A Level 4
G J P G Level 5
S A J G Level 6
P A A G Level 7


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> @gagandeep
> wow man... tumhare paas abhi bhi video game console hai...
> kool
> enjoy!


Haan abhi bhi hai....And I'm going to permanently connect it with my TV tuner of my PC. 






Rockstar11 said:


> Circus Charlie
> *b.imagehost.org/0198/Circus_Charlie.jpg


I especially loved the applause of the audience after completing the level....The cheer by Charlie at the end of the level used to be damn funny for me....



Rockstar11 said:


> Battle City
> *b.imagehost.org/0198/Battle_City.png


This game was one of my favourites. I used to create *biased *custom levels for this and enjoy... Anyways, this is a damn easy game...



Rockstar11 said:


> Bomberman
> *b.imagehost.org/0198/Bomberman.gif


^^ Man....I bet that *NO HUMAN* can solve the levels after 12 of Bomberman.... Anyways, I never liked this game. May be I couldn't play this.




Rockstar11 said:


> Mario
> *b.imagehost.org/0198/mario.jpg


Who can forget this??  Its the best selling video game of all-time.  Anyhow, I also had some clone of Mario named *Panda Wario*....(lolzz at the name) and I used to play *Panda Wario *instead of Mario because I found its music to be a bit more pleasing and also liked the graphics as compared to *Mario*....

Moreover I could choose any level I wanted from the start of Panda Wario and I used to choose *8:4* the last level.....

================================================================================================================

One more game which is coming to my memory is this:

Galaxian
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/09/Galaxian.png

I used to really love this game...especially the Bee like sound of the spaceships.....


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ I play all this on ma PSP.............


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



sam9s said:


> ^^ I play all this on ma PSP.............


Haan, you mentioned here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=766948&postcount=13....

But I guess you can't multiplay for these 8-bit games in PSP???

-------------------------------------
One more game:

_Mappy_
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4f/Mappy.png


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gagandeep said:


> ^^ Man....I bet that *NO HUMAN* can solve the levels after 12 of Bomberman.... Anyways, I never liked this game. May be I couldn't play this.



err.. i am human and I completed all 50 levels (or so) several times. It was a rather easy game. 
The game  which I thought was really difficult was Batman. i owned (still have it) the original Taiwanese ROM which came in beautiful black leather case
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/3821/batmanwv4.gif
And what an awesome music it had. I have played thousands of NES games and this by far had the best music score. It was made in 1989!!! and I played it in 1995 when playstation had launched in US.



gagandeep said:


> But I guess you can't multiplay for these 8-bit games


You can multiplay over bluetooth (as in phones)/wifi (dunno about psp) with recent emulators.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@gagandeep
"Galaxian" yep mein woh post karne wala tha.. but ek post mein sab image nahi aa rahi thi.. 

*f.imagehost.org/t/0762/mappy1b_2.jpg
"mappy" 
------------------------
some more games..

Golf
*b.imagehost.org/0199/golf.jpg

Hogan's Alley ( Gun Gameplay)
*b.imagehost.org/0199/hogan_s_alley.gif

Jurassic Park
*b.imagehost.org/0199/jurassic_park.gif

Super Contra
*b.imagehost.org/0199/super_c.gif

Super C 30 LIVES Codes for Europe and Japan

Enter these codes for non-US versions of the game.

    On the title screen, press RIGHT, LEFT, DOWN, UP, A, B, START - 30 Live Code (Probotector II, Europe)
    At the title screen, press RIGHT, LEFT, DOWN, UP, A & B - 30 Lives (Japan)
    At the title screen, press and HOLD DOWN and press START, then immediately hold SELECT - Stage Select (Japan)


----------



## hahahari (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Used to be a Contra addict. USed to play with my younger bro. Once I had chickenpox and the only thing that I could do was sit on my ass[Not even lydown]. So this game helped me pass the time a lot at that time. Will never forget this game.

Awesome Game.


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

please give download links for all the above mentioned games with a good emulator!


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gagandeep said:


> Haan, you mentioned here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=766948&postcount=13....
> 
> But I guess you can't multiplay for these 8-bit games in PSP???



I guess I am too excited about it.......... .......well i do see the multiplayer options in the settings in most of the games like contra, but havent tried it yet.........


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Galaga.. .anyone?

Donkey kong

Super mario world
 *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1e/Supermarioworld_map.PNG

there were some chinese/jap games like Heroes Fighting,Dodge ball and basketball..also Heroes goal 3--awesome 

Megaman !


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> err.. i am human and I completed all 50 levels (or so) several times. It was a rather easy game.


Man, that Bomberman was real tough for me........



nish_higher said:


> Galaga.. .anyone?


Yes, I've played Galaga. Its like Galaxian and moreover our ships used to get captured by some opponents......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

All games in 64-in-one were great. My favorite game is "Mario" and I can complete the whole game within one chance. 

Do you guys know that there is a hidden trick in "Bomberman" game to make the bomberman a real bomb? After following the trick, the bomberman converts into a bomb and you can move it in any direction and it can kill all enemies but the drawback is, when you'll leave the buttons, it'll explod itself too.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

i almost forgot contra, thanks for reminding


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@Gigacore -  ur welcome 

Load Runner  ( good puzzle game)

*g.imagehost.org/t/0885/Lode_Runner_U_200903212141159.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0200/Load_Runner.jpg

Popeye 
*b.imagehost.org/0200/popeye_02.gif

Felix The Cat
*b.imagehost.org/0200/felix_the_cat_02.gif

Urban Champion
*b.imagehost.org/0200/urban_champion_07.gif


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> Load Runner  ( good puzzle game)
> *b.imagehost.org/0200/Load_Runner.jpg


Yeah man........Lode Runner......
It was really good. And again I used to create *biased* custom levels in it sometimes for fun.....


Anyhow, I still have all the cassettes at the moment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> may be
> 
> I just googled for some games but couldnt find screenies for them
> 
> ...



 Nice game....I completed it when i was 12yrs old 
& also The Legend of Kage 

Has anybody played Double Dragon 1,2,3 series & how 
could we forget mario
*mgrsti3030s.seamlesstech.biz/Merchant/0307/super_mario_bros_150cm_shop.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> Felix The Cat
> *b.imagehost.org/0200/felix_the_cat_02.gif


this was too awesome  
tennis was good too.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^^ yeah man... Felix The Cat 
hmm.. tennis  any screenshot???


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

here u go-
*images.theglobeandmail.com/archives/RTGAM/images/20070125/gtwiivirtualconsole0125/tennis_384x288.jpg

then there's this game dream master.this is ultimate.i still have my console for this
*www.racketboy.com/images/littlenemo-2.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I played all the NES games given in this thread
I play the N64 games on emulators now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@ nish_higher
ohh yeah tennis... lol main bhool hi gaya tha.... good game... thanks 
us mein woh chair pe betha hai.. uski voice funny thi...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Did anyone remember *Cadillac & Dinosaurs*? 

*img.gkblogger.com/blog/imgdb/000/000/063/579_3.jpg


----------



## kayos (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Third Eye said:


> Did anyone remember *Cadillac & Dinosaurs*?
> 
> *img.gkblogger.com/blog/imgdb/000/000/063/579_3.jpg


 

ohh i had this game till recently and u cud play it on pc .. it was rather easy playing on pc or maybe i have outgrown this game .. but it as so much fun playing it on parlour three guys at a time and everyone put in their coin so fast to choose mustafa in it .. 
i always settled for jack-t
i loved it ..

but the worst part was its ending .. they shud never make an ending like thsi .. i felt sick for so many days ... 

if someone doesnt know or forgot here is what they show..

after killing the final big dianosaur the lab is put opn auto explode and everyone is running out when suddenly hannahs leg gets stuck somewhere and she falls.. 

jack t stops to help her and asks other to go ..

and finally its shown messo and mustafa walking alone .. 

i remember how much hard work and money i put to get to final level.. continuing so many times to kill it .. but when saw this .. HEART BROKEN .. 

ohh it revived so many memories...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

And do you guys remember we could make unlimited 1Ups in Mario in Stage 3-1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

contra used to be the Crysis of yester years... Ahh... Those old days...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> And do you guys remember we could make unlimited 1Ups in Mario in Stage 3-1



yep  mario ko turtle pe jump lagana tha.. rite? 
btw i love 1up music  kisi ke paas hai???


----------



## kayos (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^^^ i remember homeTV and i guess kung fu series too..

was it like it had two brothers who fought ..

i think i saw it in hindi .. lol


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

 This was my best game:

*SpartanX:*

*my.stratos.net/%7Ehewston95/RTM24/85_spartanx.gif
Thomas pls help !!!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> yep  mario ko turtle pe jump lagana tha.. rite?
> btw i love 1up music  kisi ke paas hai???



Try www.dosgames.com


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> yep  mario ko turtle pe jump lagana tha.. rite?


Exactly.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

*Road Fighter* anyone? 

Youtube Video (Stage 1) 

Used to play this game on 8 Bit console. It was awesome. 


*Excite Bike* 

*takegame.com/sporting/pictures/bike.gif

*www.freewebs.com/drob8836/e%202.JPG


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Third Eye said:


> Road Fighter anyone?
> 
> Youtube Video (Stage 1)
> 
> Used to play this game on 8 Bit console. It was awesome.


that video is of a noob 8-bit gamer

1. he started with higher gear (B - key)
2. he is sooooooo slow. using so much of brake
------------
i loved F1 
Contra, SpartanX, Mario, Islander...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^You are right 


Guys watch this awesome video:

*100 NES (Nintendo) games in 10 minutes!*


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

oh man this game was my favourite shooter game during 1980's.i used to own sega mega drive later i switched to captain majid(also known as captain tsubasa).


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Has anyone successfully finished "Icelander" game? It was too tuff game and no Continue, only 3 chances. Even you can't select stages. You have to start from est stage. 

Although there was a trick to continue the game by keep pressing a few buttons in remote.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Google is god. I happend to recall that I had played a game in way back .. almost 10-15 yrs back... I could not remember the plot not the game's name  .. only thing I remembered was that the hero could throw a hammer and it comes back. google got me the answer  

GOD OF THUNDER 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c0/God_of_Thunder.gif

*www.adeptsoftware.com/got/image085.png

The game is freeware and you can download it from the above website  use DOSBox to run it on XP/Vista 

Thanks for the thread starter.. I could recall about this game and play again now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



rayraven said:


> Try www.dosgames.com



thanks for the link but woh sab dos game hai.. 
anways.. mujhe 1up music mil gaya  



kayos said:


> ^^^^ i remember homeTV and i guess kung fu series too..
> 
> was it like it had two brothers who fought ..
> 
> i think i saw it in hindi .. lol



wow finally kisi ne HomeTV ka answer diya...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif good memory *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif 
yep hindi mein show aata tha.. 2 brothers ("Blood Stained Intrigue") red and blue swords ) remember? lol 



Vishal Gupta said:


> Exactly.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif



Third Eye said:


> *Road Fighter* anyone?
> 
> Youtube Video (Stage 1)
> 
> Used to play this game on 8 Bit console. It was awesome.



hey yaar yeh game bahot popular thi game parlor mein... kal hi main soch raha tha. but naam yaad nahi tha.. thanks 



Third Eye said:


> ^You are right
> 
> 
> Guys watch this awesome video:
> ...



woooooow awesome video *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
good find *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## max_demon (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

i love all games . i have total 16 Carteriges till now . and 2 chips . i used to have "so called " Keyboard video game . i broke 2 consoles . but still love . anyone remember Rockman ( megaman in some places . ) ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



nish_higher said:


> here u go-
> *images.theglobeandmail.com/archives/RTGAM/images/20070125/gtwiivirtualconsole0125/tennis_384x288.jpg



I loved the way the umpire used to say "Duce" in this 8- Bit nentendo tennis..........it was something like......"Duchhuu"


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I beat that game on level 58)..only once


----------



## Chirag (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Where can I get felix the cat.. download?? If its legal plz post link..


----------



## technology_mad (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> Although there was a trick to continue the game by keep pressing a few buttons in remote.


 
Can u just give me the trick


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Chirag said:


> Where can I get felix the cat.. download?? If its legal plz post link..



PM me


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I beat that game on level 58)..only once


For me this game was damn easy....
I had won in the level 5 a lot of times.8) Anyhow, but I used to prefer level 4 for normal play.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> Has anyone successfully finished "Icelander" game? It was too tuff game and no Continue option, only 3 chances. Even you can't select stages. You have to start from 1st stage.


Anyone who completed this game? Even I don't know how many worlds are there in this game?


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



KaranTh85 said:


> & also The Legend of Kage
> 
> Has anybody played Double Dragon 1,2,3 series



Could u tell me the gameplay of The Legend of kage ?

Yep i have played Double Dragon, u can grab head of opponents and kick them away



Vishal Gupta said:


> Anyone who completed this game? Even I don't know how many worlds are there in this game?


nope havent completed this game, was crazy abt this game in 7th standard


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

The Legend of kage ( ninja style gameplay)
*b.imagehost.org/0204/Legend_of_Kage_The_NES_ScreenShot1_jpg.gif

*b.imagehost.org/0204/Kage-ss-1.jpg


now anyone remember this??? 
*b.imagehost.org/0204/vlcsnap-64040.png

EDIT: Adventure Island


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^Adventure Island


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Adventure Island


Yes, man......
I was searching for its screenshot but wasn't getting it...

Anyhow, Spiderman was also good........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^Adventure Island



saabas! 
thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ Its the game I was talking about. Its "Icelander". Did any one complete it?


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yup i remember the legend of kage and its super jumps, some spirit comes to kill u after some time, that was freaky


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Its the game I was talking about. Its "Icelander". Did any one complete it?


No it was too hard


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Good old days.... it is hard to think that those will never come back....


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No it was too hard


Even lengthy too.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

lol. it means no one knows its end.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> lol. it means no one knows its end.


I know the end....

That guy was on the mission of rescuing his girl-friend and in the end he rescued her..... Its like Mario, I suppose........


----------



## satyamy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> OMG I loved that game but forgot the name.
> It had great music.


Offtopic:Can someone tell me why vaibhavtek is no more in digit forum ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ FatBeing Removed his account. You can check in "Time to change Admins" (or similar name) thread.

@gagandeep
lol. Even no one knows how many worlds it has.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ FatBeing Removed his account. You can check in "Time to change Admins" (or similar name) thread.


Man, I'm really missing him........



Vishal Gupta said:


> @gagandeep
> lol. Even no one knows how many worlds it has.


Anyhow, I'll play it tomorrow and see how far I could get......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ I have played its 5 or 6 worlds. Can't remember. The last world which I played was Ice world. Everything was made of ice and was damn hard.


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^ As far as I remember, I had completed that ice level while riding some Seal kind of Pet who also used to wear a Sunglass and could swim underwater.....


----------



## magneticme200 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

i want to knw tht this old contra that this thread was actually talkin about...whre can i gt this game for my s60v3..
i do knw many websites whre i can get thm...bt thre are lot of roms available...
i dnt knw by which particular name is the rom in which i will get games like old contra, double dragon, turtles, and games like this..
help me out..!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I don't know much about emulators. Can someone tell me how can I play the games on my PC? I mean do we have any link from where we can download this game and play. I still have the Video Game Console with me. The other day when I connected it to my TV I noticed that most of the buttons on the joystick are not working. Can we repair it?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Anyone remember mustafa?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^See post no. 42


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Third Eye said:


> ^See post no. 42



mast game hai


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gaurav_indian said:


> mast game hai


i missed that game


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> i missed that game



hehe i have it.Do u want that?


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^not now, do u have the cartridge, will get in touch with u when i open my video game set

Here are some more

Chip and Dales
*www.consoleclassix.com/info_img/Chip_&_Dales_Rescue_Rangers_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg

The Jungle Book
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/gen/jungle_book.gif

The Lion king
*www.vooks.net/images/TheLionKingVTT.jpg

Captain Planet
*emu-russia.km.ru/gdb/nes/Captain_Planet_and_The_Planeteers_1.png

Power Ranger
*www.play-to-play.com/files/power-rangers.gif

Batman Returns
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/gen/batman_returns.gif

Desert Strike
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/gen/desert_strike.gif

Hercules
*img507.imageshack.us/img507/3266/shercules10f68f5qj6.jpg

Sonic The Hedgehog
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/gen/sonic_the_hedgehog.gif

Spiderman
*www.videogamecritic.net/images/gen/spiderman.gif

PS: There was one game in which my bro and me play as tanks and destroy the other tanks,we have to protect a sign inside the wall covering, we can even create our own mazes to play, the gameview was like bomberman.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ Yaar i have it for PC.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^That is Battle City.
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=767063&postcount=21*


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Yaar i have it for PC.


k then upload and pm me the link, if possible



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> ^^That is Battle City



yup i missed that pic, it was a highly engrossing game


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> k then upload and pm me the link, if possible
> 
> 
> 
> yup i missed that pic, it was a highly engrossing game



12:30 baje ke baad lol.MTNL


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gaurav_indian said:


> 12:30 baje ke baad lol.MTNL


k waise bhi am on linux now, me too on NU plan


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> k waise bhi am on linux now, me too on NU plan



ek NU wala hi ek NU wale ka dard samajh sakta hai.


----------



## satyamy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I still have
Lion King, Alladin, Jungle Book(mogli) and Tarzan


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



satyamy said:


> I still have
> Lion King, Alladin, Jungle Book(mogli) and Tarzan


never played Tarzan 



gaurav_indian said:


> ek NU wala hi ek NU wale ka dard samajh sakta hai.


sahi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yeh rockstar mujhe ekta kapoor ka fan lagta hai 
"K" se hi kyu shuru kiya?Lagta hai jis time thread bana raha tha us time Kahani Kahani Ghar Ghar ki chal raha tha.

Kahani Contra Contra Ki.
Contra Zindagi Ki.
Kyunki Contra bhi kabhi easily available thi.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

kaho na contra hai


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

anyone played golden axe? i cant even find a link to the game now


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



nish_higher said:


> anyone played golden axe? i cant even find a link to the game now



naam sunela sunela lagta hai.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yea ! it was a beautiful game.i never found that cartridge anywhere..i'll shoot a video if my neighbour still has it 

BTW-ur signature..?Vaibhavtek 's not here anymore..!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



nish_higher said:


> anyone played golden axe? i cant even find a link to the game now



yep  
golden axe Sega ki game hai... 

golden axe
*b.imagehost.org/0209/golden_axe.jpg


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^ ok..so this means that the game i played had a fake title 
but it was awesome.2in 1 cartridge had Golden axe written over it and if i remember it also had Alladin.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



nish_higher said:


> ^ ok..so this means that the game i played had a fake title
> but it was awesome.2in 1 cartridge had Golden axe written over it and if i remember it also had Alladin.



piracy ki prathaa video games ke zamaane se chali aa rahi hai.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^ even Atari 2600 came with fake joysticks.i still have them (bought separately)!
original ones were like 2000ruppes each.
and dont talk abt games 
but i have original nintendo SNES -each cartridge was 1.5-2k.thats why i never had that golden axe named fake game *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif its clear today after so many yrs ! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gaurav_indian said:


> 12:30 baje ke baad lol.MTNL



Dude can you also PM me the link Please?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Captain America & the Avengers
*b.imagehost.org/0210/Captain_America_the_Advengers.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0210/Captain_America_the_Advengers1.jpg

Double Dragon 3
*b.imagehost.org/0210/Double_Dragon_3.jpg

Jungle Book
*b.imagehost.org/0210/Jungle_Book.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Kenshin said:


> I play all tv games on pc and my pda...bomberman and double dragon are favourites..


Yaar tu kahan tha itne din?
Mujhe pehchaana?Bhai jara Double Dragon and bomberman humein bhi do.



ajayritik said:


> Dude can you also PM me the link Please?



ok.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



kayos said:


> ohh i had this game till recently and u cud play it on pc .. it was rather easy playing on pc or maybe i have outgrown this game .. but it as so much fun playing it on parlour three guys at a time and everyone put in their coin so fast to choose mustafa in it ..
> i always settled for jack-t
> i loved it ..
> 
> ...



arrey you did not see the full ending.
After mess-O and mustafa walk alone for a minute or so, jack-t and hannah arive in a cadillac (the car) and give them a lift.
i still like playing it once a year ona rainy day.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Captain America & the Avengers , I played them some months ago in PC using emulators (I still have their cartridges, but my game is eaten by a   hungry Mouse).

I never got past That typhoon like stage where all you see is chackboxes in bacground and Enemies just keep coming...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^I beat that game on console itself.
That stage is red alert(minigame)


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



gaurav_indian said:


> Yaar tu kahan tha itne din?
> Mujhe pehchaana?Bhai jara Double Dragon and bomberman humein bhi do.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude please PM me the link! I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

gaurav_indian phir gayab ho gaya kya


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> gaurav_indian phir gayab ho gaya kya


He told me that they are allowed internet just once a month in jail


Anyone played Kunio-Kun games?They were my favorite


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ Kunio-Kun  screenshot please...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

*Goal 3 or "Kunio-kun no Nekketsu Soccer League"*
*www.romguy.com/screenshots/nes/Kunio%20Kun%20no%20Nekketsu%20Soccer%20League.gif *www.ryuuko.cl/wp-content/uploads/Kunio%20Kun%20no%20Nekketsu%20Soccer%20League.gif
*www.oair.org/down/images/rxzq3_cn_by_AirTeam_3.gif*emultest.free.fr/screenshot/neskuniokun.png


*River city ransom*
*www.romguy.com/screenshots/nes/Downtown%20Special%20-%20Kunio-kun%20no%20Jidaigeki%20Dayo%20Zenin%20Shuugou%21.gif *gamernode.com/upload/Other%20images/rcr1186054002.jpg


Got it as "*fighting Champion*" Dunno the real name
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/3995/downtownnekketsukoushinax9.jpg
Basically a competition with Kunio-Kun style rules

*Nekketsu! Street Basket: Ganbare Dunk Heroes*
*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/kunio/dunkheroes-1.png
*emu-russia.km.ru/gdb/nes/Nekketsu!_Street_Basket_-_Ganbare_Dunk_Heroes_1.png


If you haven't played these games,get the roms and start playing on PC.These own Crysis


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

did anyone play mario in 16 bit. in that mario could fly. can somebody provide me with a pc link pls?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

This?
*www.christopherchandler.net/images/videogamereviews/SuperMario3firstlevel.gif


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

its looking like 8-bit

in that game there was a option of earning credits/lives by playing some casino games. does this one have that?

also fyi, in this game after a stage was completed, we had to move mario to another stage to start that, it dint go automatically.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

This is Super Mario 3.It has all the things you mentioned but its 8 bit.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@Arsenal_Gunners
nope i never played Kunio-Kun 


Super Mario Bros 3

*b.imagehost.org/0216/smb31186053974.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0216/Super_Mario_Bros_3_NES_ScreenShot3.jpg


Super Mario World ( 16 BIT)
*b.imagehost.org/0216/Super_Mario_World_gameplay.png
*b.imagehost.org/0216/Supermarioworld_map.png


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^yes this is the one!! can someone pls provide me with a pc download link?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ check ur PM.


RoboCop
*b.imagehost.org/0216/RoboCop_NES_ScreenShot1_jpg.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0216/Robocop_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Goal 3 was freakin crazy



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ check ur PM.
> 
> 
> RoboCop
> ...



yup played that too, didnt like it much


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^yep

anyone played contra force ??

Contra Force
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Contra_Force_NES_ScreenShot1_jpg.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Contra_Force_NES_ScreenShot3.gif

Duck Tales 2
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Duck_Tales_2_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Duck_Tales_2_NES_ScreenShot3.gif

Shadow of the Ninja  ( cool game )
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Shadow_Of_The_Ninja_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Shadow_of_the_Ninja_NES_ScreenShot3.gif

Balloon Fight
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot4_jpg.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> ^yep
> 
> anyone played contra force ??
> 
> ...



I have played Contra Force, you have to choose from some characters and some level ar from the top over view.

Thank u so much, u listed *Shadow of the Ninja*, I hav this game by the name *Kage, *it was better than Contra IMO, I luved this game. For all this time i was searching the pics of this game but couldnt found one cuz the name was not Kage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Played all the games in post #128.
Balloon fight 2 players is crazy


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

ya i remember balloon fight
 me downloading the rom


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Shame that I didn't get to play Zelda


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Shame that I didn't get to play Zelda


YGPM


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> Balloon Fight
> *b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg
> *b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg
> *b.imagehost.org/0218/Balloon_Fight_NES_ScreenShot4_jpg.gif



I have played this game. It's awesome.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

more screenies of this shadow of the Ninja AKA Kage
*www.mobygames.com/images/shots/original/1157400638-24.png
*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/natsume/ninja-intro.png

*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/natsume/ninja-1.png
*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/natsume/ninja-5.png
*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/natsume/ninja-3.png


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

yup i playd kage  too.
finished it on my 1st try


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

*Three Eyed Boy *(awesome game, kewl powers):
*emu-russia.km.ru/gdb/nes/Mitsume_ga_Tooru_1.png


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^ have u finished the last stage of this game?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



nish_higher said:


> ^ have u finished the last stage of this game?


nope last stage was damn hard for me

even i didnt finish Kage, wish i could see the ending


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

1942 anyone? 

*blog.columbusalive.com/RiotAct/1942.jpg

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/44/1942_02.png

Elevator Action

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/ElevatorAction-ingame.png

*www.pcgaming.ws/screenshots/elevator_action.gif


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

i didnt like both games in post 140.
BTW i had a game sumthin called macdonald mario can any one post a screenie i counldnt find any


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

*Mighty Final Fight* was awesome. Anyone has played it?

*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/finalfight/mff-3.png
*hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/finalfight/mff-2.png


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

has any one ever of of sumthin called macdonald mario 
i got it as a 3in1 cartridge.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Third Eye said:


> *Mighty Final Fight* was awesome. Anyone has played it?
> 
> *hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/finalfight/mff-3.png
> *hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/finalfight/mff-2.png


yup one colonel and two girls to choose from, i was wondering wat was the name, u gotcha


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mighty_Final_Fight


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Third Eye said:


> ^*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mighty_Final_Fight



k i remember those were two boys (not gals)
Special moves drain ur power

I got stuck at the stage where we hav to fight a hothead in wrestling ring


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^Yup got it on a sh1tty cartridge which was prone to freezes.I completed it though


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Atlast the game mc mario was a hacked version of MCKids.
i recammend all to try it its a very gr8 game
*www.digitpress.com/library/interviews/interview_gregg_tavares_7.png
*www.consoleclassix.com/info_img/M.C._Kids_NES_ScreenShot4.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



hullap said:


> Atlast the game mc mario was a hacked version of MCKids.
> i recammend all to try it its a very gr8 game
> *www.digitpress.com/library/interviews/interview_gregg_tavares_7.png
> *www.consoleclassix.com/info_img/M.C._Kids_NES_ScreenShot4.jpg


wats up with upside down thingy ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

lol its there ORIGINALITY  . 
this is review---> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVBerX6Dzmc


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

dude, that guy's kick ass

*www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd

been subscribed to his channel since ages

he reviews the old school console game

his name's AVGN - Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



s18000rpm said:


> dude, that guy's kick ass
> 
> *www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd
> 
> ...


Dude there are kids on this forum and you are recommending that kind of stuff?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

damn NU


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Dude there are kids on this forum and you are recommending that kind of stuff?



these *kids* play GTA SA wit that "you know what" mod

AVGN's swearing is nothing b4 these *kid's*


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

what do u mean to say with "hot coffee" mode.

I have GTA:SA can u just explain me what u are saying.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



~User Name~ said:


> what do u mean to say with "hot coffee" mode.
> 
> I have GTA:SA can u just explain me what u are saying.





s18000rpm said:


> these *kids* play GTA SA wit tat "hot coffee" mod
> 
> AVGN's swearing is nothing b4 these *kid's*


Great now you told them about that too


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



s18000rpm said:


> these *kids* play GTA SA wit tat "hot coffee" mod
> 
> AVGN's swearing is nothing b4 these *kid's*


Offtopic: have u played real GTA 3 ? The mod havin freakin godammn real cars like BMW M3, Supra, diablo, octavia, lexus, mustang, mini cooper etc


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Great now you told them about that too





@t159, ya, i did, its the REAL GTA3 mod.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Great now you told them about that too


lol



s18000rpm said:


> @t159, ya, i did, its the REAL GTA3 mod.


twas the only one i liked in GTA series


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> twas the only one i liked in GTA series


there are some "car pack" mods for gta vc & sa, you can try them, they look better than gta3's (obviously)


----------



## hullap (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

lol dont fight.
me 2 a kd but never played gtasa with that mod


----------



## ~User Name~ (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Great now you told them about that too


 
I search the net read about it but doesnot understand fully, even the pic cannot understand me fully.

Can u just detailed it.



hullap said:


> lol dont fight.
> me 2 a kd but never played gtasa with that mod


 
Explain me what it is.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> I have played Contra Force, you have to choose from some characters and some level ar from the top over view.
> 
> Thank u so much, u listed *Shadow of the Ninja*, I hav this game by the name *Kage, *it was better than Contra IMO, I luved this game. For all this time i was searching the pics of this game but couldnt found one cuz the name was not Kage



ur welcome 
yep same here.. 
mere paas bhi game thi uska naam "KAGE" tha...  bole toh Shadow of the Ninja


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

James Bond Jr.
*b.imagehost.org/0220/James_Bond_Jr.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0220/James_Bond_Jr_2.gif

Kage  
*b.imagehost.org/0221/Kage.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0221/Kage_2.gif


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Snow Bros --
Play here--
*www.1980-games.com/us/old-games/nintendo/s/Snow_Bros/game.php


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

One of my all time favourites:

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/9351/46121099ij4sr2.jpg

The game was dubbed as Heroes Hockey on the cartridge but I found out it was originally called Nekketsu Kakutou Densetsu.Awesome action game & was just playing it together with my brother on my PC.Use to play this game for like hours & complete it twice everday.

Thanks for creating such a nice classic games thread.Time to relive old memories.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^ this game was awesome man! 
especially the stage with those tiger kinda fighters if i remember correctly..and that stage in power station was cool..i used to throw my opponent over the electric wires


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^and they used to get zapped. 

Boy these games were seriously fun.BTW I had completed Snow Brothers long back.These game are best in co-op mode.Same goes for Double Dragon series which had some great missions & combo moves.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@RockStar11
Played James Bond Jr. too, u have to diffuse missiles with some codes

@nish_higher
yep that was another game i forgot


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



allwyndlima said:


> One of my all time favourites:
> 
> *img245.imageshack.us/img245/9351/46121099ij4sr2.jpg
> 
> ...


 I missed this one.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> @RockStar11
> Played James Bond Jr. too, u have to diffuse missiles with some codes



yep


----------



## hullap (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



max_demon said:


> anyone remember Rockman ( megaman in some places . ) ?


Ya me playd rockman and i remember it a cheat  by pressing select


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

guys please post more games...
mujhe game yaad hai but naam bhool gaya hoon...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Someone please PM me the links for these games. I really need to play them on my PC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

there was this F1 game in which u have to change tires after wear n tear. It was so damn good. I just dont remember the name.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^Yea I had that game in one of my 8-in-1 cartridges.Was really good & the controls too weren't that difficult to handle.But used to get very touch when the weather would change to rainy one.


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Can anyone just tell me in *Spartan X *in *Level 4 *where some mosquito come from small whole; how to kill the main girl of that LEVEL.

I cut *her head *but she regain his head can anyone just help me out.
How to defect her.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

u can enjoy all these classic games online at 
*www.nintendo8.com


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Pagal_Dude said:


> Can anyone just tell me in *Spartan X *in *Level 4 *where some mosquito come from small whole; how to kill the main girl of that LEVEL.
> 
> I cut *her head *but she regain his head can anyone just help me out.
> How to defect her.


 
bump


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Streets of Rage (Bare Knuckle) ( Sega 16-BIT)

Streets of Rage
*b.imagehost.org/0248/Streets_of_Rage_gen_ScreenShot1.jpg

Bare Knuckle
*b.imagehost.org/0248/bare-knuckle_00.png

*b.imagehost.org/0248/Streets_of_Rage_2.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0248/Streets_of_Rage_GEN_ScreenShot4_jpg.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^One of my all time favourite game on Sega 16-bit.Had completed it nearly 6 times.My favourite player was Axel.The moves he performed were simply fantastic.The best part were those strange bosses.Especially that Tarzan man.


----------



## paid (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Pagal_Dude said:


> Can anyone just tell me in *Spartan X *in *Level 4 *where some mosquito come from small whole; how to kill the main girl of that LEVEL.
> 
> I cut *her head *but she regain his head can anyone just help me out.
> How to defect her.



Stick to that Girl>Sit down>hit with hand continuously 
I felt it was he instead girl will have close watch now


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Pagal_Dude said:


> Can anyone just tell me in *Spartan X *in *Level 4 *where some mosquito come from small whole; how to kill the main girl of that LEVEL.
> 
> I cut *her head *but she regain his head can anyone just help me out.
> How to defect her.


you've to break *his* head 3 times (i guess).

but evrytime you tear his head apart, he'll move back & start attacking you, so be quick to move forward, crouch & keep hitting that piddi

a bee comes from his fart bombs, you've hit it too (punch).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> lol. it means no one knows its end.


WTF Lol *youtube.com/watch?v=27JugrAEPZk


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Pin Ball
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Pinball_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Pinball_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0259/Pinball_NES_ScreenShot4.gif

Revenge Of Shinobi (16-bit)
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Revenge_Of_Shinobi_The_GEN_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Revenge_Of_Shinobi_The_GEN_ScreenShot2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0259/Revenge_Of_Shinobi_GEN_ScreenShot3.jpg

Comix Zone (16-bit)
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Comixzone_gen_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Comixzone_gen_ScreenShot2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0259/Comixzone_GEN_ScreenShot3.gif

Rambo III (16-bit)
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Rambo_3_GEN_ScreenShot1_jpg.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Rambo_3_GEN_ScreenShot2_jpg.gif

Super Hang-On (16-bit)
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Super_Hang_On_GEN_ScreenShot1_jpg.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Super_Hang_On_GEN_ScreenShot2_jpg.gif

Super Monaco GP (16-bit)
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Super_Monaco_GP_gen_ScreenShot1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0259/Super_Monaco_GP_gen_ScreenShot2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I have played Rambo and Pin ball.

Hey I hav completed the *Shadow of Ninja* game and *Mighty Final Fight*, just watched the endings on youtube and remembered everything


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^^ kool 

hey anyone played Comix Zone??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Yie Ar Kung-Fu
*b.imagehost.org/0281/Yie_Ar_Kung-Fu.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/kungfu-nes.png

Nuts & Milk
*b.imagehost.org/0281/milk_nuts.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/milk_and_nuts.jpg

Small Mario
*b.imagehost.org/0281/small_mario.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/small_mario1.jpg

F-1 Race
*b.imagehost.org/0281/F1.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/F1_race.jpg

Binary Land
*b.imagehost.org/0281/Binary_Land.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/Binary_Land_1.jpg

Pooyan
*b.imagehost.org/0281/Pooyan1_3.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0281/Pooyan.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Thanks rockstar 
I have played both and were excellent.
I was looking for these games but i forgot the names. 
Edit: Now playing them on PC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

i have completed kung-fu 
damn just keeps on changing the colors and coming back to fight


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

hmmm...nuts & milk...,
*www.everyvideogame.com/play-nes-Nuts_and_Milk_(J).htm

thx rockstar

and to sam_1710 for *www.everyvideogame.com,
i found most of the old games here.


----------



## nix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

damn..this thread rocks...
man i've played all these games for hours at a stretch..i still remember the intro music of the game "kage". this kinda makes me think about those old days when i didnt have much responsibility...life was easy back then man.. just go to sckool come back and sit and play these games with my friends... double players for contra and so many ohter fun games man... this is great...
those were simple days man no downloading no sh** just pop the cartridge in and start playing in aa flash..... too good..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Antarctic Adventure

*b.imagehost.org/0321/Antarctic_Adventure_7.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0321/Antarctic_Adventure_2.jpg

B-Wings
*b.imagehost.org/0322/B-Wings.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0322/B-wings_1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0322/B-wings_2.jpg

City Connection
*b.imagehost.org/0322/City_Connection.jpg
*b.imagehost.org/0322/City_Connection1.jpg

Twin Bee
*b.imagehost.org/0322/Twin_Bee.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0322/Twin_Bee_1.jpg

Front Line
*b.imagehost.org/0322/Front_Line.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0322/Front_Line_2.gif

Lunar Ball
*b.imagehost.org/0322/Lunar_Ball.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0322/Lunar_ball1.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^played all above, those powers were cool in b wings (perhaps i used to choose van)
*

Duke Nukem* *3d*
*www.gameguru.in/images/duke-nukem-3d-1.jpg


*www.gel.ulaval.ca/%7Eklein/duke3d/index_files/image003.jpg
*www.pdatungsteno.com/wp-content/imagenes/duke3d_boss.jpg
*www.lauppert.ws/screen1/duke_nukem_3d.png


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> ^^played all above,



Me too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

welcome guys 

Captain Tsubasa Vol II Super Striker
*b.imagehost.org/0332/Captain_Tsubasa_Vol_II_Super_Striker.gif

*b.imagehost.org/0332/Captain_Tsubasa_Vol_II_Super_Striker_2.gif

*b.imagehost.org/t/0332/cap.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0332/cap2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/0332/cap3.jpg


english translated cinematics of this game
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9qjBzzfuZI

i loved this game... 
old memories...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I still play Contra on my PSP using an Emu.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^
woow kool.... 
kaash mere paas PSP hota.....


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

dont be sad u have a rig dont u


----------



## jax_diu (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

nice work dude
rockstar.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

finally yeh game mil gayi 

Rush'n Attack 

*a.imagehost.org/0180/Rush_n_Attack_U_200803302102304.jpg

*a.imagehost.org/0180/Rush_n_Attack_U_200803302102482.jpg

*a.imagehost.org/0180/Rush_n_Attack_U_200803302112198_2.jpg


Soccer 

*a.imagehost.org/0180/soccer.jpg

*a.imagehost.org/0180/soccer2_10.jpg

Double Dribble (Double Dribble was among the first games to feature cut-scenes,)
*a.imagehost.org/0180/Double_Dribble.jpg

*a.imagehost.org/0180/DD2_1.jpg

*a.imagehost.org/0180/cut-scenes.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

never heard 1st  game :/

played the other two


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> finally yeh game mil gayi
> 
> Rush'n Attack
> 
> ...


completed


----------



## hullap (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

ive played both games in 201


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

what is 201 ?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^Post no.


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

k


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



T159 said:


> k


 

even I lost track and thought he meant to say 2001  



_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Since a few ppl asked me how to continue "Islander" game (1st game in 64-in-one TV Game cassette) after Game Over? I'm posting the trick which I found accidentally. 

Whenever you are playing Islander and your game is over. Keep pressing "Right" arrow button and press "Start" button in remote. Your game will be resumed from the same stage which you were playing. You can use this trick for unlimited time until your fingers start paining. 

I completed 7th world using this trick many times. but could not go to the next world.


----------



## get_biks (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

wow.. awesome thread....  

-------------------------------------
i own a PSP and still play those game..
My fav - Contra, Alladin Prince of persia, Mario, Ice climber, Double dragon,Bomberman.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^
thanks 

@T159
Rush'n Attack Game Parlors ke zamane ki game hai.. haha 

@Arsenal_Gunners 
really?? 
Rush'n Attack game is very tough after the first mission..... 

guys post some more games...


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

eeessssh . memories  just  came flowing .  this  is  amazing


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



MR.MOUSTACHE said:


> eeessssh . memories  just  came flowing .  this  is  amazing



Really... After having Computers I almost forgot about those games.. But it all came alive after watching through the thread


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Ghosts 'n Goblins
*b.imagehost.org/0392/Ghosts_n_Goblins.gif

*b.imagehost.org/0392/Ghosts_n_Goblins_2.gif

Mickey Mouse
*b.imagehost.org/0392/Mickey_Mousecapade.gif
*b.imagehost.org/0392/Mickey_Mousecapade_2.gif


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Rockstar11 said:


> Ghosts 'n Goblins
> *b.imagehost.org/0392/Ghosts_n_Goblins.gif
> 
> *b.imagehost.org/0392/Ghosts_n_Goblins_2.gif
> ...


Mickey Mouse was awesome, completed it

played both games


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Double dragons and mighty fight were my favourites


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I haven't left those games.Whenever I have am taking a break from PC gaming I enjoy old classics which I missed on console(like Super Mario World)


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Superb thread brings back my old 8bit memories


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Do you know guys about "Crossing the flag in Super Mario in 3-3" and "Hidden -1 stage"?


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Old days r here again, i was champ in "super mario bros 2", and used to finish it in around 6 and half minutes and that time peoples used to bet on me . . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> Do you know guys about "Crossing the flag in Super Mario in 3-3" and "Hidden -1 stage"?


Yup found it on internet
Though I crossed the flag once accidentally.Don't remember which level,maybe 3-3.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ Yep. You can cross the flag in 3-3 as many times you want. But its useless cause it goes nowhere.  There must be a hidden or Bonus stage when someone crosses the flag.


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> Do you know guys about "Crossing the flag in Super Mario in 3-3" and "Hidden -1 stage"?


u mean *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubYz7DmQwbI&feature=related


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Yep. You can cross the flag in 3-3 as many times you want. But its useless cause it goes nowhere.  There must be a hidden or Bonus stage when someone crosses the flag.



yeah


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Also remember the spider web in 6-2, When you jump over the bullets? And walking into bricks in 4-2 stage? 

Those hidden secrets or you can say easter eggs were amazing.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^^^

lol you know these things byheart  I'm jealous

all I can remember is the roombas and mushrooms 

_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Flashback - The Quest for Identity ( Sega 16-bit ) 

awesome game 

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Flashback_The_Quest_for_Identity.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Flashback_The_Quest_for_Identity_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Flashback_The_Quest_for_Identity_3.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Flashback_The_Quest_for_Identity_4.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Flashback.jpg


James Bond The Duel ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/James_Bond_The_Duel_1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/James_Bond_The_Duel_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/James_Bond_The_Duel_3.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> 
> lol you know these things byheart  I'm jealous
> 
> ...


heh. Yeah. I love Mario games and used to play it for the whole days in my school summer vacations. 

The Mario 7-in-1 cassette was also great. Mainly the first 3 games.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Alien Storm ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Alien_Storm.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Alien_Storm_3.jpg

Batman ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Batman.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0412/Batman_2.jpg

Batman Forever ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Batman_Forever.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Batman_Forever_2.jpg


Batman Returns ( Sega 16-bit )

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Batman_Returns.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Batman_Returns_2.jpg

Battletoads ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Battletoads.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Battletoads_2.jpg

ECCO the Dolphin ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/ECCO.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/ECCO_2.jpg

Growl ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Growl.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Growl_2.jpg


*b.imagehost.org/t/0413/Growl_4.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Flashback - How on earth does one progress in this game? I couldn't even get down those rocks.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

sh!t just played batman from the above ones (missed all others)


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

these days reminded me of the old days where gameplay was considered rather than graphics.....
2day rarely a game makes u play it more than 1 time


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



scavanger007 said:


> these days reminded me of the old days where gameplay was considered rather than graphics.....
> 2day rarely a game makes u play it more than 1 time


yeah you might not play a game more than once these days but there are good game plays these days also man...

try Portal 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

^or stalker


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



scavanger007 said:


> these days reminded me of the old days where gameplay was considered rather than graphics.....
> 2day rarely a game makes u play it more than 1 time


Try Burnout !

I'm playing Double Dragon these days on my emulator .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Andre Agassi Tennis ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Andre_Agassi_Tennis.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Andre_Agassi_Tennis_2.jpg

Fighting Masters ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Fighting_Masters.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Fighting_Masters_1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Fighting_Masters_3.jpg

Mystical Fighter ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Mystical_Fighter.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Mystical_Fighter_2.jpg

Shadow Blasters ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Shadow_Blasters.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Shadow_Blasters_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Shadow_Blasters_3.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0420/Shadow_Blasters_4.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Altered Beast (Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Altered_Beast.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Altered_Beast_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Altered_Beast_3.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Altered_Beast_4.jpg

Fist Of The North Star ( Hokuto no Ken ) ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/FistOfTheNorthStar.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/FistOfTheNorthStar_1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/FistOfTheNorthStar_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/FistOfTheNorthStar4.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/FistOfTheNorthStar5.jpg

Brian Lara Cricket_96 ( Sega 16-bit )
*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Brian_Lara_Cricket_96.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Brian_Lara_Cricket_96_1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Brian_Lara_Cricket_96_2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0421/Brian_Lara_Cricket_96_4.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Flintstones ( Sega 16-bit )

YABBA-DABBA-DOO! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif
*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/flintstones-1.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/flintstones-2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/flintstones-3.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/flintstones-4.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/flintstones-5.jpg

Baseball 
*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Baseball_200804100759589.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Baseball_200804100800297.jpg


Terminator 2 - Judgement Day
*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Terminator_2_Judgement_Day_200804100809264.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Terminator_2_Judgement_Day_200804100808421.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Terminator_2_Judgement_Day_200804100808503.jpg

Volleyball
*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Volleyball_200804100821564.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Volleyball_200804100822134.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0434/Volleyball_200804100822444.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Wrestle
*b.imagehost.org/t/0442/wrestle.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0442/Wrestle2.jpg

*b.imagehost.org/t/0442/Wrestle_3.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

Baseball and Wrestle ftw


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

@rockstar

this is a hugee collection... can I suggest an idea ?? 

if possible make an index of the games in the first post with a link to the game's appropriate post.. that would make late comers to get a glimpse of all the games at once... cos this thread will be surely running into a lot of pages... 

but thats a lot of work 

_


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



DigitalDude said:


> @rockstar
> 
> this is a hugee collection... can I suggest an idea ??
> 
> ...



hey  mere dimag main bhi yahi idea aa raha tha...  
kabhi kabhi main bhi game post karke bhool jata hoon.. phir sab kuch pehle se dekhna padta hai...

great idea!  index banana padega.... 

abhi picture (games) baki hai mere dost  lol 
thanks man.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



DigitalDude said:


> yeah you might not play a game more than once these days but there are good game plays these days also man...
> 
> try Portal
> 
> ...



yeah portal rocks.....
and tats y i said used term RARELY


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

Haila!  thread ka title kaise change ho gaya???


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 11, 2008)

jaadu


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 11, 2008)

@Rockstar11: Some mod did it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ woh mod kaun hai???  
thanks a lot mod ji  good job.. 
ek aur kaam kardo..  

if possible make an index of the games in the first post with a link to the game's appropriate post.. that would make late comers to get a glimpse of all the games at once... cos this thread will be surely running into a lot of pages...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^
hahahaha woh tho aap ka kaam hey rockstar bhai  


_


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> if possible make an index of the games in the first post with a link to the game's appropriate post.. that would make late comers to get a glimpse of all the games at once... cos this thread will be surely running into a lot of pages...


I don't have enough time to do that. If any of you can do that I will append it to the first post. Organise it in groups namely nes, sega, etc.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

links means u want links 2 downloading of those ROM's or links which describes the game.......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2009)

bump........

well i got PSP and im playing my all time fav good old videos games.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif

im playing..... "Championship Load Runner"

*f.imagehost.org/t/0475/lr.jpg

im currently stuck in Stage - 15
3 din se yahi stage mein atka hua hoon.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ I was never able to play that game.

Creating heavily biased custom levels was all I could do in that game.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 2, 2009)

wow..now this thread is interesting..though i was never bought a video game by my parents, i still played most of these games at my friends house...thanx for reviving the old memories.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2009)

I found the computer version for the old games that I used to play on my TV Video game.

Has anyone played the game Ice Climber in the 64-in-1 games?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ I was never able to play that game.
> 
> Creating heavily biased custom levels was all I could do in that game.







sekhar_xxx said:


> wow..now this thread is interesting..though i was never bought a video game by my parents, i still played most of these games at my friends house...thanx for reviving the old memories.



 



ajayritik said:


> I found the computer version for the old games that I used to play on my TV Video game.
> 
> Has anyone played the game Ice Climber in the 64-in-1 games?



yep  

64-in-1.. good games..
Goonies
B-Wings
Spartman
1942
Front Line
Ninja 2
Twin Bee
The Legend Of The Kage
Mappy
Excite Bike
Wrestle 
Bloon Fight
Karateka
super arebian
Pipeline (Mr. Merry)
Pooyan


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> 64-in-1.. good games..
> Goonies
> B-Wings
> Spartman
> ...



Sweet nostalgia.... 

And I still have my old game cartridges with me!


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Sweet nostalgia....
> 
> And I still have my old game cartridges with me!


lol, I even got the console in the working condition..!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, I even got the console in the working condition..!!!



Unfortunately my console won't work... It had started giving me trouble at least 7 years ago. Ever since I got my first computer, I haven't touched it. 

It was a Media Super Champ (is the name correct?), dark blue.... I had to get a pair of new controllers for it in 1997/98.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 3, 2009)

I like this game called "Open Quartz". Dunno how old, but it's fun.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

Contra
*g.imagehost.org/t/0392/Contra_NES.jpg

Duck Hunt
*f.imagehost.org/t/0468/Duck_Hunt_NES.jpg

Duck Hunt
*f.imagehost.org/t/0041/Duck_Hunt_NES.jpg

Excite Bike
*f.imagehost.org/t/0345/Excitebike_NES.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 3, 2009)

Castlevania 
*f.imagehost.org/t/0850/Castlevania_NES.jpg

Metal Gear
*f.imagehost.org/t/0668/Metal_Gear_NES.jpg

Metal Gear
*g.imagehost.org/t/0235/Metal_Gear_NES.jpg

Mortal Kombat
*f.imagehost.org/t/0321/Mortal_Kombat.jpg

Bionic Commando
*f.imagehost.org/t/0620/Bionic_Commando_NES.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually in the game Ice Climber there comes a polar bear. Does anyone know its purpose in the game? I know about the birds which we need to kill. Till now I was not able to figure out what the polar bear needs to do?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 4, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Actually in the game Ice Climber there comes a polar bear. Does anyone know its purpose in the game? I know about the birds which we need to kill. Till now I was not able to figure out what the polar bear needs to do?



sunglasses-wearing polar bear that bounds onto the scene when you take too much time progressing up the mountain. the polar bear forces the screen to move up. 
the player loses a life....


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/4355/dsc00876r.th.jpg

8)


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 4, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> sunglasses-wearing polar bear that bounds onto the scene when you take too much time progressing up the mountain. the polar bear forces the screen to move up.
> the player loses a life....


Is there anyway I can beat the polar bear or kill it? I tried couple of times but I couldn't.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^ hmm.. no


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

One more game which is coming to my memory is this..

George Foreman's KO Boxing
*f.imagehost.org/t/0697/George_Foreman_s_KO_Boxing_U_200904050757246.jpg

*g.imagehost.org/t/0058/George_Foreman_s_KO_Boxing_U_200904050757573.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 5, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> Castlevania
> *f.imagehost.org/t/0850/Castlevania_NES.jpg
> 
> Metal Gear
> ...



abey tere itne burey din aagaye bachon ke khilone cheen ke khelta hai


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^  
jaani ye bachho ke khel ni ki cheez nahi...  
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Bikkuri Nekketsu Shin Kiroku! 
*f.imagehost.org/0546/Bikkuri_Nekketsu_Shin_Kiroku.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0101/Bikkuri_Nekketsu_Shin_Kiroku.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> *img16.imageshack.us/img16/4355/dsc00876r.th.jpg
> 
> 8)



mast *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 5, 2009)

Double Dragon . . .


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anybody know/remember how to play goonies? I forgot since I played long time back. How do we keep the bombs so that we can blow the treasure?


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

*Panda Mario*
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2484/dsc00879b.th.jpg


*Mappy*
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7297/dsc00883.th.jpg


*Bomberman pwned!* 
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8860/dsc00887f.th.jpg


*The Jungle Book*
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6919/dsc00888k.th.jpg


*Tresure Island III*
*img22.imageshack.us/img22/6497/dsc00890nnp.th.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2009)

ico said:


> *Panda Mario*
> *img155.imageshack.us/img155/2484/dsc00879b.th.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif

hmm.. panda mario  pehli baar game dekha..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif

bomberman *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2009)

*g.imagehost.org/t/0139/04042009067.jpg
 6 in 1
Supar Mairo 3
Batman 3
Felix Cat
NBA Tecmo Basket Ball
Jurassic Park
Konami World 3


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 13, 2009)

Amagon
*g.imagehost.org/0549/Amagon_200904130654246.jpg

*g.imagehost.org/0290/Amagon_200904130654308.jpg


*g.imagehost.org/0600/Amagon_200904130654420.jpg

*g.imagehost.org/0490/Amagon_200904130659089.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anybody know/remember how to play goonies? I forgot since I played long time back. How do we keep the bombs so that we can blow the treasure?


Anybody out there who knows how to play Goonies?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 13, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Does anybody know/remember how to play goonies? I forgot since I played long time back. How do we keep the bombs so that we can blow the treasure?



down arrow key and press B


----------



## PhB (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrono Cross*

Playing Chrono Cross (Playstation)

*panacea.fileave.com/im/Image012.jpg

*panacea.fileave.com/im/Image013.jpg

*panacea.fileave.com/im/Image014.jpg


----------



## PhB (Apr 13, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> *g.imagehost.org/t/0139/04042009067.jpg



Hohohoho! Pirated version of Famicom games.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 13, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> down arrow key and press B


Tough luck dude! It's not working to me. I can't keep bomb using the instructions given by you. Am I supposed to collect some things before I can keep the bombs like there is some sack kind of thing which pops up.


----------



## hullap (Apr 14, 2009)

im playing Sheep, Dog, 'n' Wolf (ps1)
makes me feel nostalgic.
youre ralph wolf(cousin of wilie e cayote) and have to steal sam sheepdog's sheep, with awesome items. very funny game 
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/1240/24231_full.jpg
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_Uqhwdc2Bh0Q/SIId4Svb_YI/AAAAAAAAAzA/U54cRUoq0iM/s400/screen1_large.jpg
*i37.tinypic.com/2gx305d.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
im playing Sheep, Dog, 'n' Wolf (ps1)
makes me feel nostalgic.
youre ralph wolf(cousin of wilie e cayote) and have to steal sam sheepdog's sheep, with awesome items. daffy duck is there to help us too. very funny game 
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/1240/24231_full.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
im playing Sheep, Dog, 'n' Wolf (ps1)
makes me feel nostalgic.
youre ralph wolf(cousin of wilie e cayote) and have to steal sam sheepdog's sheep, with awesome items. daffy duck is there to help us too. very funny game 
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/1240/24231_full.jpg


----------



## hullap (Apr 14, 2009)

im playing Sheep, Dog, 'n' Wolf (ps1)
makes me feel nostalgic.
youre ralph wolf(cousin of wilie e cayote) and have to steal sam sheepdog's sheep, with awesome items. daffy duck is there to help us too. very funny game 
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/1240/24231_full.jpg


----------



## assable (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi ,       Post your gamer griefs and   rants on the  *   Game Griefs | Grief Videos | Call of Duty 2   Griefs *


----------



## xavier666 (Jul 13, 2009)

you can go to *romsite.net for free roms. And you can use "Visual Boy Advance" as an emulator. Google it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 9, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> Tough luck dude! It's not working to me. I can't keep bomb using the instructions given by you. Am I supposed to collect some things before I can keep the bombs like there is some sack kind of thing which pops up.



Kicking a rat once, or hitting it with a slingshot will kill it, and they will drop a bomb for you to collect....


----------



## The Conqueror (May 10, 2010)

Dionakra 
DX Ball 
DX Ball 2
Super DX Ball
Pacman !!


----------



## XTerminator (May 10, 2010)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8860/dsc00887f.th.jpg


happened to me once every 3 games


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2010)

^


----------



## voljin1987 (May 10, 2010)

'boy of three eyes' on nes and 'captain claw' on pc... oh and add 'soul reaver' too


----------



## lyj (Nov 27, 2010)

*Memories of childhood - Old Video Games*

Memories of childhood

  Do you still remember the first video game from your childhood? I have been playing lots of games with my Tablet PC and smart phone recently and that has got my memories stirring. I’d like to share some of those memories with all of you guys. 
First console that I ever got : Atari 2600
*www.seoanyi.com/game.jpg
I played such classic games like Pone, Combat, Asteroids and Yar’s Revenge. 


*www.seoanyi.com/2.jpg 
*www.seoanyi.com/3.jpg 
*www.seoanyi.com/4.jpg


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2010)

bump..

any place where I could buy NES or a quality NES clone in Delhi?

Well if you really have the passion. Here you go. Get it via ICC World, or ask a dear friend or relative....!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2010)

Ico, did you complete Jungle Book? I remember playing the game at a stretch during my summer vacations, back when I was in high school. I had completed it in one sitting. Can't believe those days without any flash memory to save the game progress. _*shudder*_


----------



## AchilleusGoyo (Dec 2, 2010)

*re: Memories of childhood - Old Video Games*

*everseradio.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/galaxian-part-x.gif
*images.pcworld.com/reviews/graphics/114082-c_010504_mspacpcb.gif
*www.gogaminggiant.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/sunset_riders_profilelarge.jpg

classic

And, I recently bought a smart phone equipped with a number of applications and a lot of games. The creative gaming experience does not fall short of those we had as children playing the classic games.


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ico, did you complete Jungle Book? I remember playing the game at a stretch during my summer vacations, back when I was in high school. I had completed it in one sitting. Can't believe those days without any flash memory to save the game progress. _*shudder*_



Damn, I remember those days too, on every weekend I used to play that game for 2-3 hours but never finished it for 1 month or so. FINALLY one fine day  after 5-6 tries I finished the game...


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

*re: Memories of childhood - Old Video Games*

The first video game i ever played was...Road fighter and Contra. I had bought Little Master(8 bit) video game with 2 controllers. Those days were awesome. That time playstation was for arnd 10k and also there was Sega video game which supported 16bit(better games). I used to exchange cassettes of games with friends.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ico, did you complete Jungle Book? I remember playing the game at a stretch during my summer vacations, back when I was in high school. I had completed it in one sitting. Can't believe those days without any flash memory to save the game progress. _*shudder*_



This one was one of the best game....has anyone played sonic?Also,

The lion king
TMNT
Felix the cat
Spartan


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't play Sonic that much. I was a huge fan of beat-em-ups like Double Dragon and TMNT. I had completed all the TMNT titles on the NES. Co-op action was a complete blast.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 2, 2010)

I would still rate contra over all games. Its awesome. My favourite game back in the old days. And yeah, I co-oped it with my bro.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2010)

All on Samurai aka NES:

Contra
Super C
Mario I
Mario with the flying tail thing
Some Kung-Fu game where baddies threw knifes
Bomber Man
Circus
Castlevania
Battle City



> bump..
> 
> any place where I could buy NES or a quality NES clone in Delhi?



Well if you really have the passion. Here you go. Get it via ICC World, or ask a dear friend or relative....!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2010)

a few games i used to play lot, maybe mentioned before:

1. Silk Worm (2 player was awesome)
2. CrossFire.
3. CUBA.
4. Kage.
5. Guardians.
6. Tank.
7. Contra: Force.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

have you guys ever played Cadillacs and Dinosaurs - it's a Beat 'em up game and it's co-op mode is very good. I like this most. Even nowadays I play it using emulators.

BTW, I played it first 15 years ago on this big arcarde game machines at game parlous ( insert a coin and Voila ! you got a second life 

*www.prestigegames.co.uk/images/arcade.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2010)

topgear said:


> have you guys ever played Cadillacs and Dinosaurs - it's a Beat 'em up game and it's co-op mode is very good. I like this most. Even nowadays I play it using emulators.


Which system was this game for? I can't recollect it being on NES.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Spartan



help me thomas!....


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ico, did you complete Jungle Book? I remember playing the game at a stretch during my summer vacations, back when I was in high school. I had completed it in one sitting. Can't believe those days without any flash memory to save the game progress. _*shudder*_


yup, I completed Jungle Book. Terrific game IMO.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2010)

Kage
TMNT 1,2,3
Spider man
Batman
Islander
Double Dragon 1,2,3
F1 (best racing game with awesome graphics, real tire wear, refueling etc)
3 eyed boy
James Bond

I'll look at my stash, there might be some cartridges lying around. Gotta capture them in a pic.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

kage was one fo the best games too.......also TMNT versus game was awesome.....awesome moves and graphics....also Double Dragon in co-op was one helluva game...


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Which system was this game for? I can't recollect it being on NES.



No it's not for NES it was for CPS1 but this can be played on PC now using emulators.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> kage was one fo the best games too.......also TMNT versus game was awesome.....awesome moves and graphics....also Double Dragon in co-op was one helluva game...



Kage. TMNT. Double Dragon...
cool actions games...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

Mario
Tank (2 player rocks)
Contra (1p & 2p both) & Contra force (never owned, never played)
Double Dragon 1 & 2.
TMNT
Street Fighters
*CUBA
KAGE*
*Cross Fire* (its hard like hell but awesome gameplay)
*Guardians* (forgot exact spelling)
Galaxians
Road Fighter
Zippy Race (CRAP)
Excite bike
Base ball
*Silk Worm* (2p only. one of the best)
SpartenX
MadMax
Alladin
King Solomon mines
Flappy
pacman (never played)
Popeye

.............. & the list goes on. these are the names i can recall in 5min.

*Edit:* include bomberman also.


----------



## Journey (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my very favorite retro games was/is Saboteur 2. 
Check this youtube vid for music and gameplay!
YouTube - Saboteur 2 - Amstrad CPC


----------



## Piyush (Jan 18, 2011)

SNOW BROS.
anyone?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> SNOW BROS.
> anyone?



No..


----------



## y2j826 (Jan 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> SNOW BROS.
> anyone?



Really a nice one...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2011)

post more games.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i just remember one more game. 

"World of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck" - Sega Mega Drive / Genesis

*img831.imageshack.us/img831/6173/mickeymouseanddonaldduc.th.jpg

*img831.imageshack.us/img831/7660/worldofillusionstarring.gif

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/6173/mickeymouseanddonaldduc.th.jpg


 some more  Sage actions games.. 

Fighiting Masters
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/1742/goldenaxe.gif

Golden Axe
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/1742/goldenaxe.gif

Growl (Runark in Japan)
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/5586/growl.gif

Alien Strom
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/9470/alienstorm.gif

Comix Zone
*img833.imageshack.us/img833/4936/comixzone.gif

Altered Beast
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/5923/alteredbeast.jpg

Battletoads
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/6543/battletoads.gif

Flashback
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7109/flashback.gif

Bare Knuckle / Streets of Rage (SEGA Genesis)
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/3609/streetsofrage.jpg

Last Battle
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/8097/lastbattlesegagenesisme.jpg

Mystical Fighter
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/4668/mysticalfighter.gif

Rambo 3
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/1634/rambo3.gif

Revenge Of Shinobi
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/2329/revengeofshinobi.gif


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2011)

has anyone played....lion king...it was good too...also load runner.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmm.. no lion king..
but i played load runner so many times....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> hmm.. no lion king..
> but i played load runner so many times....



load runner was one helluva game...very addictive...TMNT...both story and the other one V/S game...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Street Smart (sega)

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/7129/street20smart1.png

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/5544/street20smart2.png

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/5056/street20smart3.png

Shiten Myooh/Shadow Blaster ( Sega )

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/197/shadow20blasters3.png

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/4122/shadow20blasters2.png

Peacock king 2 / Mystic Defender  (Sega)

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/249/kujakuoh2peacockking.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/691/mysticdefender1.png

Brian Lara Cricket 96 (Sega)

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/3037/brianlaracricket96.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/7181/29885.png


Imo still the best cricket game ever made.
I have so many happy memories of playing the game , back in the day .
The controls and gameplay are near perfect

Brian Lara Cricket 96 Mega Drive Title Music 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1VIvcWb2W0


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 11, 2011)

B-Wings was my fav.It was the first game I played on 8bit.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ my fav.. 
i like.. Hammer Wing 

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/4193/bwings1409991.th.jpg

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/9981/bwings1409992.th.jpg



*img710.imageshack.us/img710/1520/bwing.gif


----------



## ico (Feb 11, 2011)

abhidev said:


> load runner was one helluva game...very addictive...TMNT...both story and the other one V/S game...


Load runner is one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ i was very bad in load runner. Was never able to play it properly.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2011)

my 16-bit Sega games cartridge found.. 

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2516/11022011876.th.jpg



abhidev said:


> load runner was one helluva game...very addictive...TMNT...both story and the other one V/S game...





ico said:


> Load runner is one of my all-time favourites.





vickybat said:


> ^^ i was very bad in load runner. Was never able to play it properly.



has anyone played this "Lode Runner - The Legend Returns 1994 " on PC? 

*img511.imageshack.us/img511/4013/bintro.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Sega Dreamcast collection coming to PC & 360 on February 22, 2011: 

SEGA :: NEWS :: Dreamcast Collection Announcement


----------



## AshutoshM (Feb 25, 2011)

*re: Memories of childhood - Old Video Games*

I remember I saw first Video game at my friend's home when I was 9 years old. My Father told me about this. Then I went to my friend's home to see that Video game. He was playing Road fighter. I also joined him. I was totally immersed in the game and cared about nothing what was happening around. Also, this game road fighter is built in such a way that you require full concentration. I also requested my Father for Video game and he brought me my first video game in around 2000. I had only one cassette at that time which was enough for me at that time. But, as time passed I demanded for more cassettes and when I got my second cassette, it was like I won some jackpot.
It was very precious to me. Whenever my Mother went to market I demanded for more and more cassettes. Then I got my first PC a year later and my video game must have felt loneliness for some days. But, I never left my video game and enjoyed it even when I had more better games on my computer.
What awesome days they were.
Even today I play video games and the fun they give us in playing has no match even today.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Memories of childhood - Old Video Games*

Thread Moved and appropriate name added


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 19, 2011)

^ thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2011)

ico said:


> [youtube]8Rq52JfUWnU[/youtube]



great video 
kuku kuku kuku...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

ayone played this gameS?



*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Adventure%20Island%20II.gif

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Adventure%20Island%20II%20(2).gif
Adventure Island II

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Adventure%20Island%20III.gif
*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Adventure%20Island%20III%20(2).gif
Adventure Island III 


*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Double%20Dragon%203%20-%20The%20Sacred%20Stones.gif

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Double%20Dragon%203%20-%20The%20Sacred%20Stones%20(2).gif
Double Dragon 3 - The Sacred Stones


----------



## satyamy (Apr 21, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ayone played this gameS?



Yes Many Time
still playing on PC using ROM


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ great.. 
any other nice old video games?

right now im playing  Battle City, Contra.Popeye, Road Fighter.. Super C.
on PC


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

played adventure Island I (not II) & yes completed DD (all chapters).


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

yea, me too. played adventure island till the end and double dragon too(3 parts).
Loved the DD. it was so much fun when i played it with my cousins. good old times.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

DD is best in 2 player. specially against the bosses.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ayone played this gameS?



Adventure island series!! One of my favourites....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Adventure island series!! One of my favourites....



Yup..very good game & graphics but was very tough


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ my fav..
> i like.. Hammer Wing
> 
> *img248.imageshack.us/img248/9981/bwings1409992.th.jpg


That was a cool game....

These games anyone??

*River Raid,*

*biobreak.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/atari2.png?w=300&h=200

*Cosmic Ark,*

*retromedia.ign.com/retro/image/article/947/947142/top-5-imagic-games-for-atari-2600-20090121044727395.jpg

*Dragonfire,*

*retromedia.ign.com/retro/image/article/947/947142/top-5-imagic-games-for-atari-2600-20090121044730942.jpg

*Excite bike,*

*www.consoleclassix.com/info_img/Excite_Bike_NES_ScreenShot1.jpg

*www.consoleclassix.com/info_img/Excite_Bike_NES_ScreenShot2.jpg

*sydlexia.com/imagesandstuff/nes100/excitebike.png

*Pitfall,*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/54/A2600_Pitfall.png

*Demon attack,*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/13/Demonattack.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> played adventure Island I (not II) & yes completed DD (all chapters).



yes... adventure island 1 and DD 3 rocks




.=Pyro=. said:


> yea, me too. played adventure island till the end and double dragon too(3 parts).
> 
> 
> Loved the DD. it was so much fun when i played it with my cousins. good old times.


 



Sam said:


> DD is best in 2 player. specially against the bosses.



 yep 2 players



mailme.manju said:


> Adventure island series!! One of my favourites....







Zangetsu said:


> Yup..very good game & graphics but was very tough



right.. 



mailme.manju said:


> That was a cool game....
> 
> These games anyone??
> 
> ...



hmm..
i have played only Excite bike.

Excite bike
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/767517-post51.html


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I have only played very few old games DAVE and MARIO. These are the only I remember right now will post if remember others.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have only played very few old games DAVE and MARIO. These are the only I remember right now will post if remember others.



I still remember my school frnds sharing DAVE on a floppy drive.....

it was very addictive game @ dat time only annoying is if u die u have to start from lvl 1


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I also played it on school PCs. Never played it on my own though. Well at that time we only had this game so we used to play it when teacher was gone from room.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I also played it on school PCs. Never played it on my own though. Well at that time we only had this game so we used to play it when teacher was gone from room.



on school pcs i used to play moto gp 2 & road rash.....
os was windows millenium


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah you just made me remember one more game. Roadrash. I have completed all the stages in this game and my friends use to give their chance to me because I was a good gamer at that time they loved to watch me play. 
About Windows I guess that was win 98.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2011)

*www.retrogamer.net/users/1759/thm1024/donkey_kong_nes_screenshot3.jpg
Donkey Kong Jr

*www.retrocpu.com/nes/images/games/s/star_force.png
Star Force


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> *www.retrogamer.net/users/1759/thm1024/donkey_kong_nes_screenshot3.jpg
> Donkey Kong Jr



At that time me n my bro used to play this so seriously....

Still used to play Road rash in my dad's athlon xp PC wen i get home...


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

loved the road rash. but it was ages ago. I must've spent countless hours playing it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah me too. Back then it was best bike racing and I still miss it because I haven't come to a single bike racing experience since then which is as good as roadrash.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
true that.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 21, 2011)

ok i used to play a game on Gameboy 2000. can't remember the name but it was in a castle with lots of different colour keys. you open doors with keys & the objective was to rescue the princess. enemies were like swordman, bowmen, etc. anyone have any idea what was this game?


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2011)

Return to the Castle Wolfenstein and Project IGI - two of the most great FPS games I've ever played


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> ok i used to play a game on Gameboy 2000. can't remember the name but it was in a castle with lots of different colour keys. you open doors with keys & the objective was to rescue the princess. enemies were like swordman, bowmen, etc. anyone have any idea what was this game?



hmm.. Gameboy 2000,
no idea.. 
more info?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> Return to the Castle Wolfenstein and Project IGI - two of the most great FPS games I've ever played


Project IGI was awesome but I didn't liked Return to castle wolfenstein that much.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Return to the Castle Wolfenstein was a scary game to me at that time


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> Return to the Castle Wolfenstein and Project IGI - two of the most great FPS games I've ever played



Return to Castle Wolfenstein ---> never played.
Project IGI ---> 1st game i played on my own PC.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2011)

*sydlexia.com/imagesandstuff/nes100/drmario.png
Dr. Mario


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> any more info?



the name was kind of "castle....". can't quite remember the name. i'll search it myself. i just know it used to have 10-12 different colour keys. collect keys, open doors (then 1 of that particular colour keys got reduced). gameplay was really addictive but hard.

Update: got it. Castlequest

yes, this one was also my favorite lately (when my NES was abt to die).


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

The first game i ever completed was wolfenstine-3d.Then mario and then bio-menace and these were my favorites of those times.
*games4dos.ro/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/BioMenace.gif
Biomenace


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah, bm was fun. but i hated the 2nd level (trees and rocks), always died a lot in that level.

i had memorized the commands to open bm on the comp(didnt know what they did at that time, i was 10 yrs old), and could open the game faster than my mamaji(who owned the computer).

there was this game 'zool' you were a small something, and you could jump very high by jumping on stuff that looked like egg yolk. yuck.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

Once of the things i hated in bm was that there was no option to switch between mines and grenades.This was really irritating in that forest level where enemies are normally above
your head and you can't throw a grenade unless all your mines are finished.
Yep,I had played Zool too,but never had the opportunity to finish it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> Project IGI was awesome but I didn't liked Return to castle wolfenstein that much.



I Liked it very much and it's one of my most favorite games of all time.

It inroduced many new things to me : many types of weapon , health bags, a great game save system and large number of levels with varieties of enemies and much more.



mailme.manju said:


> Return to the Castle Wolfenstein was a scary game to me at that time



For me too - I jumped off from the chair several time while playing this - specially when those skeleton soldiers creeps out from every place possible and defeating Heinrich was also a tough challenge that time 



Sam said:


> Return to Castle Wolfenstein ---> never played.
> Project IGI ---> 1st game i played on my own PC.



I recommend you to try this one- though the graphics may seem outdated the game is a must try and offers so much fun and it's MP mode is also a good one - you would like this game.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

Project IGI was the first non-DOS FPS game I played.Always loved the borderless maps,you can just keep going on and on.Felt like i had a lot of freedom.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Playing Final Fantasy VII(PS1) on PSP!! its old but it is a classic game!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

topgear said:


> I recommend you to try this one- though the graphics may seem outdated the game is a must try and offers so much fun and it's MP mode is also a good one - you would like this game.



any site that is offering this game as a free download?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> Update: got it. Castlequest
> 
> yes, this one was also my favorite lately (when my NES was abt to die).



Great!


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Played both IGI and Return to castle Wolfenstein. Both are really good games, but Wolfenstein has my heart.When an FPS game doesn't give a sh*t about realism and focuses on just fun and fear, well you've got me. The moments spent pumping lead into UberSoldiers-Priceless.Absolutely Electric. That's the reason I hate the Delta Force Series and Half Life. 
Also, did anyone play Warrior Kings?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ I second your views.



Sam said:


> any site that is offering this game as a free download?



no buddy but you can still get this using other method


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Vartul said:


> Played both IGI and Return to castle Wolfenstein. Both are really good games, but Wolfenstein has my heart.When an FPS game doesn't give a sh*t about realism and focuses on just fun and fear, well you've got me. The moments spent pumping lead into UberSoldiers-Priceless.Absolutely Electric. That's the reason I hate the Delta Force Series and Half Life.
> Also, did anyone play Warrior Kings?


Quake III and mods = 

I'm tired of these military shooters.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Quake III ? Epic.
I remember, I used to get a railgun and snipe at the bots,and I couldn't understand what was so great about the game.One day I switched the camera to a bot's perspective.He was playing like crazy! I followed suit, just killing everything that moved, not knowing my next step...Valhalla. That's how I discovered Quake III.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

i always manage to jump off the platform edge in the longest yard. i suck at that level.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> no buddy but you can still get this using other method



 will get it anyway.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone know this awesome FPS game which was like wolf(closed levels and elevator for next level).Had power ups like flight and a hand which threw blue plasma orb or something.blades attached to rotors killing everything in it's way etc.?
I am searching like crazy but don't remember it's name.We used to call it wolf back then (What,we were noobs then.)


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Anyone know this awesome FPS game which was like wolf(closed levels and elevator for next level).Had power ups like flight and a hand which threw blue plasma orb or something.blades attached to rotors killing everything in it's way etc.?
> I am searching like crazy but don't remember it's name.We used to call it wolf back then (What,we were noobs then.)



Are talking abt wolf 3D??


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope.It had much better graphics.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Anyone know this awesome FPS game which was like wolf(closed levels and elevator for next level).Had power ups like flight and a hand which threw blue plasma orb or something.blades attached to rotors killing everything in it's way etc.?
> I am searching like crazy but don't remember it's name.We used to call it wolf back then (What,we were noobs then.)



8 Bit Nintendo Game?


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

No re.It was on Windows 95/98.I was 10-12.I don't remember it's name now.Only few elements.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 24, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Anyone know this awesome FPS game which was like wolf(closed levels and elevator for next level).Had power ups like flight and a hand which threw blue plasma orb or something.blades attached to rotors killing everything in it's way etc.?
> I am searching like crazy but don't remember it's name.We used to call it wolf back then (What,we were noobs then.)



I think you are talking about rise of the triad,in which you get lots of bazer bazookas and all.As far i remember there are such traps in that game.
*toucharcade.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/rott_gibs.png


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

F YEAH!!! 
Downloading Now.
My friends will be really happy now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Thinking to (re)install Midtown Madness. Ìts way better than Midtown Madness 2.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

No sound in DOSbox


----------



## bornforeducation (May 17, 2011)

You guys are forgetting a game - The Islander
does anyone remember it????


----------



## Lord073 (May 17, 2011)

IGI and IGI 2 are the only 2 games which I could never finish . BTW playing *Fable - The Lost Chapters* right now...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 17, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Are talking abt wolf 3D??



Don't know why but i found your reply to his post funny.



Unreal Tournament....\m/


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> IGI and IGI 2 are the only 2 games which I could never finish . BTW playing *Fable - The Lost Chapters* right now...



i remember i finished the last level of IGI1 after about 20 tries!! level 3,7 and 8 were also very hard


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 17, 2011)

bornforeducation said:


> You guys are forgetting a game - The Islander
> does anyone remember it????




Ice Climber?

Adventure Island ?


----------



## bornforeducation (May 17, 2011)

and mr. mary??


----------



## Lord073 (May 17, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i remember i finished the last level of IGI1 after about 20 tries!! level 3,7 and 8 were also very hard


I finished IGI and IGI 2 upto Eagle Nest 1 and Border Crossing respectively and it was several years ago...never tried after that (actually I was scared of trying again as the games were so difficult ).

BTW Fable is a cool game. I've always been a RPG fan and believe that a good story is necessary to make a good game. This is one of those good games. I wonder why Fable 2 was never released for the pc .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 17, 2011)

^ I just love initial level of Fable. When we play as a kid. Roaming in the streets as a toddler is something we don't do quite often. I liked that whole setting. Fable 2 not coming to PC is one of the MS strategies to promote 360. But, Fable 3 is coming anyways. Let us keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2011)

How about Max Payne 1 and and Max Payne 2 - two of the most greatest TPS action game ever made with heart touching stories and the gameplay is simply superb.


----------



## asingh (May 18, 2011)

Honestly am tired of shooters. Am going to skip the next Bad Company or what ever it is. 

1. You are dropped on a training ground.
2. Some training exercise.
3. And then with a bunch of testosterone heavy men you go tearing your way through maps.

Duh..! Bored.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2011)

bornforeducation said:


> and mr. mary??



please post the screenshot.


----------



## d3p (May 18, 2011)

Did someone played Moto Racer ?? & Heli Heroes....
IMO Moto Racer the best arcade racing game at that time.

Finally the 8-bit Super Mario Bros....


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Honestly am tired of shooters. Am going to skip the next Bad Company or what ever it is.
> 
> 1. You are dropped on a training ground.
> 2. Some training exercise.
> ...



try Mirror's Edge - it has some new and refreshing concept for you


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

^^ even Portal 2 also


----------



## nims11 (May 20, 2011)

anybody has played dink smallwood?


----------



## MegaMind (May 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Did someone played Moto Racer ?? & Heli Heroes....
> IMO Moto Racer the best arcade racing game at that time.
> 
> Finally the 8-bit Super Mario Bros....



Awesome games they wer...




nims11 said:


> anybody has played dink smallwood?


Me! me! me!


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

NFS Hot Pursuit 2, Porsche & SE II....

I used to play SE II in my college PC's with my friend....illegal of course but still used to manage.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2011)

nims11 said:


> anybody has played dink smallwood?



yes I have played it too...nice RPG developed using python & adobe photoshop


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

Codename Eagle. extremely tough game but enjoyed playing the limited demo.


----------



## doomgiver (May 20, 2011)

nims11 said:


> anybody has played dink smallwood?



very nice game, but its a bit tough


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2011)

How many of you have played *Nosferatu* - one of the best horror game I've ever played - try it and I'm sure you will get insane to save your relatives and will jump off chair while fight with enemies


----------



## rowsap1 (May 21, 2011)

Sam said:


> Codename Eagle. extremely tough game but enjoyed playing the limited demo.



I played this one.. It came with the playware cd i got with digit subscription.. 

It took me atleast 3 hrs just to get that plane up.. Hehee


Any body played Kiss Psycho Circus? Heretic? These are two games i used to love playing.. Both games came with digit cd. I bought Kiss psycho circus.. cost me Rs350 in 1999


----------



## nims11 (May 21, 2011)

rowsap1 said:


> Any body played Kiss Psycho Circus? Heretic? These are two games i used to love playing.. Both games came with digit cd. I bought Kiss psycho circus.. cost me Rs350 in 1999



i once played heretic 2 but the installation was corrupted and i wasnt able to go past level 3! it seemed a nice game though


----------



## rowsap1 (May 21, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i once played heretic 2 but the installation was corrupted and i wasnt able to go past level 3! it seemed a nice game though



Did it get stuck on coming to a big corridor with a big gate??
I think that is a bug! i walked very close to the ledge into the doorway to the left.. Any other move stuck the game!

Just remembered this!!


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Honestly am tired of shooters. Am going to skip the next Bad Company or what ever it is.
> 
> 1. You are dropped on a training ground.
> 2. Some training exercise.
> ...



Completely agreed with you on this. Lets hope Rage will bring something new to the table.

Regarding the topic, one game I was very fond of a decade back was Test Drive 6. Also the original Metal Gear Solid was fabulous.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

rowsap1 said:


> It took me atleast 3 hrs just to get that plane up.. Hehee



i don't know how long the demo was, but after failing to fly the plane in the first 5-6 tries, stopped.



topgear said:


> How many of you have played *Nosferatu* - one of the best horror game I've ever played - try it and I'm sure you will get insane to save your relatives and will jump off chair while fight with enemies



another horror game is Penumbra. played the first & 2nd episode (Black Plague). physics heavy.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2011)

^^ heard the name but never played - will try to give a try anyway.

BloodRayne 1 and BloodRayne 2 - two of the best TPS action games


----------



## d3p (May 22, 2011)

Few more oldies from 8-Bit..

Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles, SF & Gold Axe....


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2011)

my favourite 8-bits
mario
legendary(a samurai jumping across trees and killing ninjas)
baseball
bomber man(one of the few games i completed)
kung fu
contra
spiderman


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 22, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Few more oldies from 8-Bit..
> 
> Teenage Ninja Mutant Turtles, SF & Gold Axe....



SF = Street Fighter?


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

Another fav, the original Brian Lara Cricket. And Actua Soccer, found it much easier than Fifa those days.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

I played Dave (DOS) a long long time ago and that quite fun. Although didn't completed that found that quite hard.


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

finished Portal. best puzzle/adventure game after Tomb Raider Underworld.


----------



## nims11 (May 22, 2011)

does anybody feels something wrong in their stomach and head while playing wold 3d? because of this, i havent played it much!!


----------



## d3p (May 22, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> SF = Street Fighter?



Of Course Dude..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 23, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Of Course Dude..



great 2 players game.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2011)

have great memories of button smashing on gamepads and finger aching with SF and the game is total fun when played one with another human -


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2011)

those 8bit games are real fun once you team up with someone. me & my friend used to game a lot:

tank (i defend the statue, he attack)
silk worm (me in chopper, he in jeep)
Contra (except force)
football

and a hell lot more.


----------



## d3p (May 23, 2011)

^^ adding to Sam.

Goonies, Duck hunt, Clay Mores, Wild Gunman [Cowboy Shootings], Sonic Hedgehog, Baseball, tennis[boring but good to play the last level]...

The one & only games, which find real *Arnold* in you is *Contra & even the multiplayer too*.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

goonies and sonic were one of the best games i had played in the past...also has anyone played Lion king?


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

Goonies was really good.



abhidev said:


> ...also has anyone played Lion king?



Yeah, played that but didn't complete...I think there was level where lion king rides on an ostrich and I failed everytime there.

Played Jungle Book, TMNT 1-2-3 (completed), Aladdin (completed), batman, spiderman, captain planet.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> Goonies was really good.
> 
> Yeah, played that but didn't complete...I think there was level where lion king rides on an ostrich and I failed everytime there.



ya that part was bit difficult..but then you should have played the complete game...it was awesome...coz later the cub turns into a lion and the last boss fight is with his own uncle who killed his father....


----------



## Lord073 (May 28, 2011)

Does anyone remember Suikoden?

Actually I was searching for some free games on the net when I came across the following website

SCF

It has got some games which are surprisingly similar to Suikoden, especially the game Exit Fate. The best thing is that all the games are free to download and play


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> captain planet.



the same cartoon with kids with 5 elemental rings???


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2011)

^I always felt that cartoon was kind of stupid .


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

remember this one : Conflict *Desert Storm 2 * - played co-op mode with this one and the fun was intense


----------



## coderunknown (May 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> remember this one : Conflict *Desert Storm 2 * - played co-op mode with this one and the fun was intense



played till the last level in SP. failed to complete the game.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

one of my favorite old pc game: freedom fighter.


----------



## d3p (May 30, 2011)

another one will be *Pocket Tank*.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2011)

Call Of Duty - Epic classic old game - one of the best WWII based FPS game ever made


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

2 of the toughest expansion I have played:
cod: united offensive.
delta force: team sabre (cause of super dumb teammates).

& medal of honor: allied assault. pacific assault was really really easy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, CoD United Offensive was tough 

BTW, have you tried playing MOH : Breakthrough ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> BTW, have you tried playing MOH : Breakthrough ?



no  have played all MOH (except airborne). but no expansion.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 1, 2011)

It probably doesn't count as an old game but I played Metal Gear Solid 3:Snake eater and it is one of the best games I have ever played.Puts Splinter Cell to shame.
Trying MGS2 on PC right now.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

really nice of SONY to re-release the old PS1 classics on PSN for PSP and PS3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yes! Almost forgot!

Gran Turismo:2 in my Ps1. Awesome game. Played it for over 3 years. Completed everything almost.
Awesome,great game. Must play.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Road rash


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 1, 2011)

My favourite old games include Contra , Looney Tunes , Mario , Mortal kombat , Need for speed II SE , Duke Nukem 3D n some more i cant remember names .


----------



## nims11 (Jun 1, 2011)

roadrash was a classic!! i completed it two times(first time using the spoon cheat u)


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> no  have played all MOH (except airborne). but no expansion.



give MOH Breakthrough and Spearhead a try - you'll love them


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2011)

thinking of doing the same.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Played on my NES-clone for 5 hours today. Satisfied.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Played on my NES-clone for 5 hours today. Satisfied.



Waah. kya baat hai.. 
kaun si kaun si games?


----------



## nims11 (Jun 12, 2011)

Playing final fantasy IV on PSP. Its quite old and has recently been ported to PSP. With solid storyline , amazing BGM and good battle system, poor graphics doesnt matter to me.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Played on my NES-clone for 5 hours today. Satisfied.



Which is nice. You can easily get an emulator for that too.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 17, 2011)

Battle City , Super conta <3


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

Commandos Strike Force - A different type of WWII game where you have to to control 3 soldiers to win


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

Missing button crusher Snow Bros

*img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/s/snow_bros-139833-2.jpeg


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

*Name this game*

Hey guys, 
I am trying to recall the name of a game which I used to play on a 8 bit console player (I think) , it was a racing game. top down view, tiny red car was the players, there was also a white which if we bumped on that one would get a speed/fuel  bump.. can someone help me recall this game..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



RCuber said:


> Hey guys,
> I am trying to recall the name of a game which I used to play on a 8 bit console player (I think) , it was a racing game. top down view, tiny red car was the players, there was also a white which if we bumped on that one would get a speed/fuel  bump.. can someone help me recall this game..



Road Fighter


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



s18000rpm said:


> Road Fighter



Muhahahah .. yes.. Thanks s18.. 

gotta play this again


----------



## iittopper (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*

Ya it was fun ! It came instal in my t.v 12 year ago


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*

I've played this game.

There was one more similar game - Mach Rider. Dunno how many people played that.

I guess time to bump this again  - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-tv-video-games-15.html*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



RCuber said:


> Muhahahah .. yes.. Thanks s18..
> 
> gotta play this again



best racing game on nes


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

Have anyone completed FINAL MISSION? Among my collection this was the toughest one. I completed trun 4th stage


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Have anyone completed FINAL MISSION? Among my collection this was the toughest one. I completed trun 4th stage



not played..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



RCuber said:


> Muhahahah .. yes.. Thanks s18..
> 
> gotta play this again


if you complete a race without crashing, someone passes by on the screen


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah. we used to say it superman. I use to say "i will get the superman this time". though i got him in first stage alot, but never in later stages.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



s18000rpm said:


> if you complete a race without crashing, someone passes by on the screen



what??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



s18000rpm said:


> if you complete a race without crashing, someone passes by on the screen



superman @ 400Km/h


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Ahh.. golden memories I sometime play and enjoy NES games with simulator.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



Rockstar11 said:


> superman @ 400Km/h



No. Our car has 400 speed and superman easily overtake the car,must be 500 to 600


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Ahh.. golden memories I sometime play and enjoy NES games with simulator.



great


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



Swapnil26sps said:


> No. Our car has 400 speed and superman easily overtake the car,must be 500 to 600


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

hehehehe


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



Rockstar11 said:


> superman @ 400Km/h



also the sound was good when super man passes (whhoooooosssssssssshhh)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Name this game*



Swapnil26sps said:


> No. Our car has 400 speed and superman easily overtake the car,must be 500 to 600







ico said:


> I've played this game.
> 
> There was one more similar game - Mach Rider. Dunno how many people played that.
> 
> I guess time to bump this again  - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/81760-old-tv-video-games-15.html*



not played... Mach Rider


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

My fav:

Tom and jerry
*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Tom%20&%20Jerry%20and%20Tuffy%20(2).gif
Frog Adventure 
Road Fighter
TMNT III


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Oops. Contra & mappy!!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

My collection of Games Chips

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/6025/1002917r.jpg

Used to play by inserting it in keyboard and 2 gamepads.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> My fav:
> 
> *Tom and jerry*
> 
> ...



you too played T & J. I too. Did you complete the game? I always stucked in 3 or 4th stage(i guess,the stages after the 'pipe stage')
In TMNT series i liked the (street fighter like)one on one game.I dont know the term for that.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> you too played T & J. I too. Did you complete the game? I always stucked in 3 or 4th stage(i guess,the stages after the 'pipe stage')
> In TMNT series i liked the (street fighter like)one on one game.I dont know the term for that.



Nah!! run out of lives!! still it was fun those days i  wen i remind those days. After school me and my Bro used to play these games!!

Hey Try *frog Adventure and Darkwing Duck* great adventure games and *Pokemon* where u play as *Pikachu*

Link to all old Tv games:- *www.coolrom.com/


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> In TMNT series i liked the (street fighter like)one on one game.I dont know the term for that.



Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Tournament Fighters



sunny8872 said:


> My fav:
> 
> Tom and jerry
> *www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Tom%20&%20Jerry%20and%20Tuffy%20(2).gif
> ...



TMNT III  is my favorite.... 

but I can't beat Shredder. 



Gearbox said:


> Oops. Contra & mappy!!



i like both game music..



sunny8872 said:


> My collection of Games Chips
> 
> *img546.imageshack.us/img546/6025/1002917r.jpg
> 
> Used to play by inserting it in keyboard and 2 gamepads.



nice collections...


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

@Rockstar11: Thanks. TMNT tournament fighter. This has good looking character especially shredder
TMNT III has stages? One stage on 'Manhattan Bridge'(i think 3rd)? That one?
i used to play by ralph or don(mostly)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Rockstar11: Thanks. TMNT tournament fighter. This has good looking character especially shredder
> TMNT III has stages? One stage on 'Manhattan Bridge'(i think 3rd)? That one?
> i used to play by ralph or don(mostly)



TMNT III has stages

check this video
.
5:10 min

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3 NES Bosses - YouTube

i used to play with LEO and Don.


btw anyone played "Formation Z"?

guys you can play all this games on this site..

*nesbox.com/


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

I remember those 8-bit cartridges are 999999 in 1,64 in 1,8 in 1,4 in 1 as tagged...




Rockstar11 said:


> btw anyone played "Formation Z"?



I did..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Contraaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

I never heard of Formation Z. Anyone played Double Dragon?

I have completed Contra 1,2,3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I never heard of Formation Z. Anyone played Double Dragon?
> 
> I have completed Contra 1,2,3.


these are famous games u r talking about


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah. What about Ninja Gaiden? I have completed one(there are many parts). And Adventure Island?
Mappy i have completed upto 14 stage. And i didn't finish Mario. Dammit. In last stage i die.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 9, 2012)

My fav`s!!

Darkwing Duck
*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Darkwing%20Duck%20(2).gif

Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers:

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Chip%20'n%20Dale%20Rescue%20Rangers%20(2).gif

Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers 2:

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Chip%20'n%20Dale%20Rescue%20Rangers%202%20(2).gif

Jungle book:

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Jungle%20Book%20(2).gif

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Tournament :

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Teenage%20Mutant%20Ninja%20Turtles%20Tournament%20Fighters%20(2).gif

WCW Wrestling

*www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/WCW%20Wrestling%20(2).gif


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

I have played Chip n Dale,jungle Book and TMNT tournament fighters. Jungle book was very hard i didn't complete. Chip n Dale I think I have completed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I remember those 8-bit cartridges are 999999 in 1,64 in 1,8 in 1,4 in 1 as tagged...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice

64 in 1 is the best so many good games..



sunny8872 said:


> My fav`s!!
> 
> Darkwing Duck
> *www.coolrom.com/screenshots/nes/Darkwing%20Duck%20(2).gif
> ...



i have played only jungle book and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Tournament.

yes jungle book is hard game..



Swapnil26sps said:


> I never heard of Formation Z. Anyone played Double Dragon?
> 
> I have completed Contra 1,2,3.



yes i have played Double Dragon. very nice action game.. 

contra rocks..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2012)

The only problem with those old arcade games was u have to complete the full game in one go..no option of save game...

me & my bro finished double dragon in 6hrs in one go


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 9, 2012)

@Zangetsu: isn't 6hrs long? took break? I played with my cousin too,we were great time. but we didn't take this long. We took this long in TMNT Manhattan Project. Which Double Dragon?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> The only problem with those old arcade games was u have to complete the full game in one go..no option of save game...
> 
> me & my bro finished double dragon in 6hrs in one go



yes... no save option.. 
but later "some" games are comming with lavel password. like "Aladdin", "James Bond Jr." etc


anyone played James Bond Jr??


i am going to play tonight..


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2012)

Not all games come with password feature. but it was a good feature to enjoy after some break.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 10, 2012)

VirtualNES.com

Have fun.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 10, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> VirtualNES.com
> 
> Have fun.



nice thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 12, 2012)

right now playing "1942"


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2012)

1942 is really nice game. But i never completed it. lil hard in later stages.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 12, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> 1942 is really nice game. But i never completed it. lil hard in later stages.



yes..... bro



rider said:


> Not all games come with password feature. but it was a good feature to enjoy after some break.



yessss


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Zangetsu: isn't 6hrs long? took break? I played with my cousin too,we were great time. but we didn't take this long. Which Double Dragon?


I think it was DD2...

anybody played Captain Majid?

my favorite was Spartan & Bomberman


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I think it was DD2...
> 
> anybody played Captain Majid?
> 
> my favorite was Spartan & Bomberman



Captain Majid  (Tecmo Cup Soccer Game (known as Captain Tsubasa in Japan) was my fav football game.. 
i have japanese verion "Tsubasa II".. so i cant read the subtitle but still i play all Special abilities.  
Captain Tsubasa II - Special abilities
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW8LwNTiu8o

The music and sound effect is so good man...  
Captain Tsubasa 2 - Super Striker SOUND TEST
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-ulUNf1xVs&feature=related

watch this video

captain tsubasa 2 nes - new presentation 
captain tsubasa 2 nes - new presentation - YouTube


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

^oh yeah...in that era of 8-bit Captain Majid surprised me with its animation


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 13, 2012)

VirtualNES.com


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

do anybody  remember claw?


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2012)

Piyush said:


> do anybody  remember claw?



yeah. But it was for PC.

The first game I played on my PC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

^^it was Captain Claw...
I think some rumors were there for Captain Claw 2


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^it was Captain Claw...
> I think some rumors were there for Captain Claw 2



please link the source of those rumors
I'm very much interested

and yea...It was Captain claw and 9 jewels


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 13, 2012)

Piyush said:


> do anybody  remember claw?



no.


----------



## Stephen Alter (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*

I grew up with Mario, Robocop and Console. These are the games of my childhood.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



Stephen Alter said:


> I grew up with Mario, Robocop and Console. These are the games of my childhood.



i also played Robocop


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Have anyone remember the music of MAPPY? 
Bomberman is my favorite.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

I have played 2 Robocop games but couldn't complete either.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pretty amazing games all of them does anyone remember playing risky woods/shadow knights/monster bash/commander keen...those were my favorites


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> please link the source of those rumors
> I'm very much interested


Captain Claw 2


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Have anyone remember the music of MAPPY?
> Bomberman is my favorite.



i remember mappy music


----------



## KDroid (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome Memories. 

Mario.
Contra
Ice Climber
Goonies
Bomberman
BATTLE CITY 
Spartan X


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 14, 2012)

anybody remember the game popeye one..in old video games and snow brothers ?  i can still remember them there were so many games i loved played countless hours but really very few memories flashing right now everything is blank contra and road rash and so many games gameplay i remember but not the game name lol wow missing those days badly  nthg to worry just amazing days now life is too much hassle


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to play on those machines which required you to put a 1 rupee coin in the slot before getting my own Mitashi.

_those were the days_


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Kahani Contra Ki (old video game)*



User Name said:


> where Can i get music of contra?





Spoiler


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 15, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> anybody remember the game popeye one..in old video games and snow brothers ?  i can still remember them there were so many games i loved played countless hours but really very few memories flashing right now everything is blank contra and road rash and so many games gameplay i remember but not the game name lol wow missing those days badly  nthg to worry just amazing days now life is too much hassle



same here missing those days badly 
post the game details.. i will try to find your game name.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 16, 2012)

completed "teenage mutant ninja turtles iv turtles in time" SNES 

nice game.. but i think TMNT 3 was the best


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 17, 2012)

now  i am playing Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Tournament Fighters  - SNES


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

I am currently on GPRS  so cant download anything. Too bad we cant play online multiplayer these games, i too want to play TMNT games but in two players. Miss those days. Enjoy @Rockstar

I am currently on GPRS  so cant download anything. Too bad we cant play online multiplayer these games, i too want to play TMNT games but in two players. Miss those days. Enjoy @Rockstar

Have you played TMNT PC game? Its awesome,i liked it very much.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> I am currently on GPRS  so cant download anything. Too bad we cant play online multiplayer these games, i too want to play TMNT games but in two players. Miss those days. Enjoy @Rockstar
> 
> I am currently on GPRS  so cant download anything. Too bad we cant play online multiplayer these games, i too want to play TMNT games but in two players. Miss those days. Enjoy @Rockstar
> 
> Have you played TMNT PC game? Its awesome,i liked it very much.



we can play this game online mulitiplayer 

check this site..

NESbox.com - play NES games online!

nope i dont have played TMNT PC  i have old laptop


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks @Rockstar. When i'll get internet connection. Lets take on Shredder

And that PC game is also old. You should try

Have you played SD Mighty Final Fighter? It is in my top 5 favorite list.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Thanks @Rockstar. When i'll get internet connection. Lets take on Shredder
> 
> And that PC game is also old. You should try
> 
> Have you played SD Mighty Final Fighter? It is in my top 5 favorite list.



okk i will try TMNT PC 

SD Mighty Final Fighter not played..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Try SD mighty final fighter, one anime like character(total 3 char to choose), awesome fighting style but not much variety and decent soundtrack(esp.5th stage)


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Thanks @Rockstar. When i'll get internet connection. Lets take on Shredder



but if you somehow get stuck by Shredder's lightning, its almost game over. you'll turn into a tiny tortoise shell. I have defeated him BTW  If i remember correctly only his helmet is left.



Swapnil26sps said:


> Have you played SD Mighty Final Fighter? It is in my top 5 favorite list.



SD fighter is hard later in the stage when the mini-bosses move at a flash. you'll have to start rotating before they move just to survive. Failed to complete the game.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh god. You completed TMNT Manhattan Project. Awesome. It is on 4th rank on my toughest game list. 1.Final Mission 2.Chip n Dale 3.Looney Tunes 4.TMNT Man.Pro.
In Mighty fighter i found last boss tough to defeat rest all not much.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Try SD mighty final fighter, one anime like character(total 3 char to choose), awesome fighting style but not much variety and decent soundtrack(esp.5th stage)


okk i will try this also..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Oh god. You completed TMNT Manhattan Project. Awesome. It is on 4th rank on my toughest game list. 1.Final Mission 2.Chip n Dale 3.Looney Tunes 4.TMNT Man.Pro.
> In Mighty fighter i found last boss tough to defeat rest all not much.



i don't know what its full name was. remember it as TMNT. Took me a long time to complete and beat Shredders henchman. Once lost to shredder. completed on 2nd try.

Played chip and dale as well as looney tunes but never completed. maybe didn't get past half the game also. And whis is this final mission? never heard of it.

BTW ever played crossfire, silk worm and CUBA? First one is SP and extremely difficult. Rest both are SP as well as MP and vehicle based.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah played CUBA on my friends home,its difficult. Silk Worm and Crossfire never heard. 
This video has similar game SCAT, its combined with Final Mission couldn't find separate video. Final Mission starts at 6:28.


Played Ninja Gaiden? Very tough but somehow completed. Awesome fighting game.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ thanks. will check. 

Do try SilkWorm. If you play 2P, one will control a chopper whereas other controls a jeep. Driving Jeep is a bit difficult but have to worry less whereas in chopper one have to dodge as well as kill more.

Nope. haven't played Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

ok..I'll try once i get internet connection(this month). Why the name is SilkWorm? I don't think there is any silky worm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone played KAGE (shadow of the ninja) ??


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah. Completed many times but never get bore. Last stage is hard. Last boss not so hard


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 19, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Yeah. Completed many times but never get bore. Last stage is hard. Last boss not so hard



yes. i love this game.. again playing.. nice action, graphics, and sound sfx. 

i want to play some great nes games with you multiplayer


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> anyone played KAGE (shadow of the ninja) ??



i have played but can't complete.



Swapnil26sps said:


> Yeah. Completed many times but never get bore. Last stage is hard. Last boss not so hard



can't get past a point. was stuck hence left.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 19, 2012)

This is the only game in which me and my cousin both play awesome and enjoyed alot. After that Double Dragon.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 19, 2012)

nintendo8.com - play Nintendo 8-bit games online (no download required)

Nostalgia!! :'D


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 19, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> nintendo8.com - play Nintendo 8-bit games online (no download required)
> 
> Nostalgia!! :'D



i use nesbox.com  for playing online nes and snes game, this site have also "Save" game feature. 

and "Play Together" feature. You can play multiplayer game directly on the site.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Dec 19, 2013)

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonChina_zpsfb197cfa.jpg[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonhereitcomes_zps7d51b297.jpg[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonItalybeatthumup_zps96cdba40.jpg[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonthewarthofthemummy_zps5589f174.jpg[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonFinalBoss2_zps014eccc7.jpg[/IMGG]

*Retro Classic ......... If you remember*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hakimtai said:


> [IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonChina_zpsfb197cfa.jpg[/IMGG]
> 
> [IMGG]*i1277.photobucket.com/albums/y493/hakimtai/DubleDragonhereitcomes_zps7d51b297.jpg[/IMGG]
> 
> ...



thanks


----------

